# Thor 10-Million Candle Power Spotlight ???



## Topper (Jan 3, 2004)

Hello, I just saw this online at Cabela's. Has anybody got one? I do not have A spotlight and I was shopping around and I have not heard of Thor or any other 10-Million C.P. The add states 45 min. run time 12volt
any info would be great!
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 3, 2004)

I couldn't find it through a search of Cabela's site. Do you have a direct link?

Wilkey


----------



## Dukester (Jan 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
I couldn't find it through a search of Cabela's site. Do you have a direct link?

Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

Try this http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=77126 

It has a healthy looking reflector that I would think would provide a descent throw?

Dave


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 3, 2004)

3.5MCP? I don't know. The Vector 2MCP has a 6" reflector and 100W bulb as well. They must be doing something right to pull another 75% more candlepower out. Looks like it might possibly be a deeper reflector. 

I imagine the Blitz 240 that Sway has could probably claim 10MCP. But that unit...I find it hard to believe.

Wilkey


----------



## Topper (Jan 3, 2004)

I had to search for flashlights then select a flashlight. At the top of that page where it says "you are here" I clicked on lights. Then that page popped up I clicked on spotlights and there it was! I was not able to find it any other way and I am not smart enough to put in A link but they are there!
Topper


----------



## Topper (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi I looked at that link Dukester placed.The one at Cabela's states 10 Million. Its big and yellow just dang hard to find. Has anybody used anything from Thor???
Topper


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 3, 2004)

Good god. That's not too convoluted. No specs or links though. Couldn't comment. Have you found a manufacturer's link?

Wilkey


----------



## rstones1964 (Jan 3, 2004)

I couldn't find a 10 million cp light anywhere???


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok,

Looks like this unit. More info is found here. 

45 minutes run sounds right for a 7Ah battery.

Wilkey


----------



## Topper (Jan 3, 2004)

Item number: IE - 516326 I tried A search on yahoo and got A truckload of comic book stuff. that is the item number but I can only get to it by the method I posted before. There suppossed to be in stock. $69.99
Topper


----------



## Dukester (Jan 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
Ok,

Looks like this unit. More info is found here. 

45 minutes run sounds right for a 7Ah battery.

Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is this a Thor Product? It looks like it with the built in stand. Kind of looks like the 3.5 mcp that I found. Do you think the claimed 10 mcp is legit? It does state that it comes with the H4 bulb. Too bad there is no specs listed. 

Isn't Northern Tool a reputable mail order outfit? I get their catalogues in the mail from time to time.

Dave


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 3, 2004)

Well,

If it's a 100W bulb and the reflector is 7" chances are it's pretty bright. Still, comparison with other similar lights makes their claim seem dubious. A 9" reflector as on the Blitz 240, more likely. Could a 7" reflector be *5 times* more efficient than the 6" unit on my Vector? Mmmmm, I'm not buying it.

Wilkey


----------



## dwminer (Jan 3, 2004)

Cabeles 10 million????? and with Phillips HID Halogen Bulb. Seems to good to be true. But I'am a flashlight sucker so I ordered one. Should be here in several days and I will let you know. Cabela's has a good return policy. Dave
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jhtml?id=0023486516326a&navAction=jump&navCount=10&indexId=cat20164&podId=0023486&catalogCode=IE&parentId=&parentType=&rid=8880101042803&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fcatalog%2Fitem-link.jhtml.4_A&_DAV=search&hasJS=true


----------



## Dukester (Jan 3, 2004)

Keep us posted if you could. It does list a 45 minute runtime. It could be a cheap alternative into the HID World...


----------



## Topper (Jan 3, 2004)

Well it looks like its time to use my Cabela's points I have been saving up for A rainy day and it is raining in Arkansas right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Since I do not have A spotlight at all I should be happy with it.
Topper


----------



## dwminer (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't really think it is a HID bulb as Cabela's ad says it is. Probably only an H4 halogen bulb. But the 10-million
candlepower is just to much for me to pass on.


----------



## Topper (Jan 4, 2004)

I would not know an HID bulb if it bit me on the bottom. I have not ever seen one.
Topper


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 4, 2004)

I just added this thread to my favorites, I'm very curious to see how well this 10milCP light works out. Please keep us posted. By the way, what hi output lights do you guys own that you will be comparing it to?


----------



## Topper (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Kartracer31 , This will be my first spotlight so I do not have any thing to compare it to. My M4 with the HOLA is rated at 350 lumens. I do not know how to convert that into candle power however I think it falls A tad short of 10 MILLION C.P. I will attempt to cook A small bird in flight With 10 MILLION C.P.!!! If it works I will let you Know I can hardly wait to list THOR 10 MILLION C.P. BIRD COOKER as one of my lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dwminer said:*
Cabeles 10 million????? and with Phillips HID Halogen Bulb. Seems to good to be true. But I'am a flashlight sucker so I ordered one. Should be here in several days and I will let you know. Cabela's has a good return policy. Dave
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jhtml?id=0023486516326a&navAction=jump&navCount=10&indexId=cat20164&podId=0023486&catalogCode=IE&parentId=&parentType=&rid=8880101042803&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fcatalog%2Fitem-link.jhtml.4_A&_DAV=search&hasJS=true 



[/ QUOTE ]

DWMiner, thanks a lot for the post! BUT, try to post friendly URL's that to not cause people's screens to stretch more than one monitor wide. 

Do this instead (Using the Instant UBB Code URL link:
Cabela's 10 mil CP spotlight 

Jeese, 10 MILLION CP! AND 45 minute runtime? WOW!

It it is a decent beam, and not some pencil thin beam to get a 10 mil CP rating, this could be a nice item to have!


----------



## bigmikey (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a feeling, that it wont be much brighter or have to much farther throw then a good 3 million candle power spot. I could be wrong. Wouldnt it beat out the mculloch X990?.


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 4, 2004)

I suspect that by "HID halogen" bulb they mean a bulb with a blue coating on it to make it look whiter or even bluish like a true HID system. In any case, for $69, it most definitely has nothing to do with "real" HID. Still, if it's not too clunky and provides 45 minutes of runtime, that wouldn't be a bad price. 

Wilkey


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Topper said:*
I will attempt to cook A small bird in flight With 10 MILLION C.P.!!! If it works I will let you Know I can hardly wait to list THOR 10 MILLION C.P. BIRD COOKER as one of my lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, LOL, LOL
Bird Cooker, that just might be one of the most descriptive names for a flashlight I've ever heard! I love it! Well, I'm not sure how I'll convert bird cooking to lumens or candle power, but I anxiously await your review. --Tim


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 4, 2004)

Hello Tim,

The conversion is quite simple.

A duck is worth about 5 million candlepower,
A goose is 7.5 million,
So a rather large goose that is well done is about 10 million...

Tom


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SilverFox said:*
Hello Tim,

The conversion is quite simple.

A duck is worth about 5 million candlepower,
A goose is 7.5 million,
So a rather large goose that is well done is about 10 million...

Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

So how many "BCs" is the average carbon-arc searchlight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I have to wonder what method their "independent lab" used to come up with the 10 million CP rating. Were they measuring intensity at the center of the beam only, or did they focus all of the energy into a tiny spot and measure that?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## rlhess (Jan 4, 2004)

c'mon guys. 10M CP?

You know the Vector Banana is only 100,000 cp (or cd). This, in spite of the claimed 1MCP.

Is this 100 times brighter than a Banana? Isn't the Banana a 75W bulb?

I think these are, err, marketing candlepower.

Cheers???

Richard


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SilverFox said:*
Hello Tim,

The conversion is quite simple.

A duck is worth about 5 million candlepower,
A goose is 7.5 million,
So a rather large goose that is well done is about 10 million...

Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tom - I believe you are correct sir! Except with the 10 million CP rating I you put out so many lumens that you can virtually deep fry the elusive Dodo bird!


----------



## MrMom (Jan 4, 2004)

Gander Mountain has them. The beam is very tight. With the high beam switch turned on the light will shoot clear across the super sized store and is visible under the stores HID lighting. The light is MUCH larger than it appears in the links. Can you say suitcase?


----------



## Topper (Jan 4, 2004)

Perhaps Mr. Speck would consider making an E2T adapter and a two foot long UBH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Topper


----------



## Velcro (Jan 4, 2004)

I believe this light has been mentioned here before. Try a search with the words Johnlite and Roadpro. Oh wait, I already have some links ready. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Velcro,

Do you know anything about Douwe Egberts coffee? My sister just brought me back a brick from Austria and I love it! It was the "mild" blend but very strong and rich by American standards.

Oops, sorry to take it off topic. If it's really big, that spells mod potential to me.

Wilkey


----------



## Velcro (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes Ginseng, I do. Good to hear you liked it. You just tasted real coffee my friend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 4, 2004)

*Douwe Egberts Coffee*

Sorry to take this thread off topic...but I just love this coffee!

Velcro, I just found a site called hollandbymail.com and they have several different kinds of DE coffee: Excellent, Mocca Royal, Robust, Mild, Select and Red Label as well as several different kinds of blends. You wouldn't happen to know what the types are would you? I can sort of guess tha Mocca Royal is probably mocha, and the there are two referenced by strength. But how do Excellent, Select and Red Label compare? The de.nl site is all in Dutch and I can't makes heads or tails of it.

Thanks!

PS. I developed a love for Dutch coffee on two business trips and I have never forgotten how wonderful it is.

Wilkey


----------



## MrMom (Jan 4, 2004)

Velcro, the links you posted are not for this light. Those lights are different. Ginseng's Northern tool link is the correct one.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Douwe Egberts Coffee*

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*Sorry to take this thread off topic...but I just love this coffee!

Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]
--------------------
Welllll, yep isn't there a coffee thread around here? (probably in the Cafe) Be nice if we could just all meet and have a cup together eh?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'm not a mod here, so I can't move anything in this Forum...however if it's an extended conversation, perhaps it would be best there? 

Sorry, not meaning to step on any co-Mod toes!


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Douwe Egberts Coffee*

Yep. Maybe Velcro can just PM me if he can shed any light on this. 

Back on topic. If I could find the case for this light or buy one used for, say, $30-35, I have a totally wicked idea...a la the Ken 4. Seriously, if anyone wants to get rid of one that they already have, drop me a PM. If it isn't a genuine 10MCP spot, it could become one.

Wilkey


----------



## Sway (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Douwe Egberts Coffee*

The thought of a 10MCP spotlight just scares me somebody could get hurt or even worse! The most powerful single beam light I every got my paws on was a Brinkman Max Million 2MCP light, it said so right on the box. In output it fell between my 1MCP Dorcy and 1MCP Blitz so I returned it to the store and told them it was defective.

Later
Sway


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 10 mil CP spotlights*

Here is another version - this one claims 3mil cp for only $20. GINSENG this may be a good host for you. PS I have this light, I actually bought a version of this without a battery, and stuffed a Radio Shack 12V 7.2 amp hour SLA battery into it. BTW, this light is huge, plenty of room for mods, alum. reflector and glass lens. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=08825


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 10 mil CP spotlights*

This is the link to the actual version I bought without the battery, which would be better if you plan on modding it anyway, and it's only $9.99. 


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=90247


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 10 mil CP spotlights*

Thanks Kart,

I was looking for a spotlight with a built-in compass /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Wow, looks like the same chassis as the Thor/Northern Tools. Could you give me the inside dimensions of the battery box? It looks like the switch is contained in the handle? 

Wilkey


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
Hey Velcro,

Do you know anything about Douwe Egberts coffee? 

[/ QUOTE ]

We use Douwe Egberts coffee commercially at the Hospital where I work. Very good stuff, love the fact that you do not have to "clean" the urn's the way you did with regualar coffee, so the coffee never takes on a bitter taste.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 10 mil CP spotlights*

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
Thanks Kart,

I was looking for a spotlight with a built-in compass /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Wow, looks like the same chassis as the Thor/Northern Tools. Could you give me the inside dimensions of the battery box? It looks like the switch is contained in the handle? 

Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're welcome, and you are correct about the switch being in the handle. The inner "battery area" dimensions are: 4" wide/ 6" deep/ 4 & 1/4" high. These dimensions are not tru throughout, due to the screws which go from one side to the next to hold the light together. It's difficult for me to say what the minimum clearance would be for your needs, I needed some extra clearance for the SLA batttery I put in and just did without one of the screws and the light is not effected at all. However to give you an idea if you left all of the screws in place you would have to eliminate about 1/2" from the height, depth and width. I hope this helps. Heck for $9.99 you cant go wrong. --Tim


----------



## Topper (Jan 4, 2004)

Obviously this thread has been hijacked by coffeeholics! As A newbie I have no option at this point other than apologize for posting. I will not dare start another topic. However I will continue to read the posts here at CPF as I have learned quite a lot.
As to the hijackers I have only one word to say to them. Hazelnut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
topper


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 4, 2004)

Shouldn't talk about coffee be kept to the cafe. LOL LOL LOL, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 4, 2004)

Sorry for the hijack Topper. While I think the 10MCP rating is unreasonable, the body shell would be useful for modding. And by the way, the proper response is "Thank you sir, may I have another?" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Wilkey


----------



## hyeTotum (Jan 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*KartRacer31 said:*
I just added this thread to my favorites, I'm very curious to see how well this 10milCP light works out. Please keep us posted. By the way, what hi output lights do you guys own that you will be comparing it to? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Please somebody, anybody -- who ends up with one of these -- do a review as soon as you can! Even a general review will be appreciated......

BTW -- So everyone is drinking Douwe Egberts, eh??? Well when I was a kid -- we *smoked* it!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 5, 2004)

There was some other cheap light that had a huge base (good for battery mods), but for the life of me, I can't find that thread again. The thread was making fun of the light's ad and how it was obviously rigged. I thought it would make a good mod platform. Any help?


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 6, 2004)

10,000,000 Cd? Keeping in mind that McCulloh claims 7,000,000 for their X990 but shows a beam diagram that indicates 1 lux at 500m (250,000 Cd), the 10,000,000 Cd claim is "reasonable"! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Hella's Rallye 1000 pencil beam spotlight claims 1 lux at 545m (297,000 Cd) and it has a 7" reflector. The lamp is a 55W H3. A 100W H3 for competition driving gives more ligtht and has a higher luminance, so using it will increase the intensity of the beam. There are many types of 100W H3s out there however. Not all are the 100 hour life rally type. 
As I see it, the "10 million" Cd version has the same bulb and reflector as the "3.5 million" Cd Thor. Only the battery is different (7 vs 4 Ah). I will stick my neck out and say that the intensity will be a little higher (battery working less hard - less internal voltage drop) but nothing noticeable. Runtime will be much better though. My experience with these spotlight says that one may have to pick and choose before comming upon one with a good beam pattern. 
It will be nice if the manufacturers will stop making obviously impossible claims for their spotlights. But given that the honest manufacturer will be at a disadvantage, I cannot see an end to this wild claim problem. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## larryk (Jan 6, 2004)

I bought the Harborfreight 3 million yesterday for $ 7.00. It does have a very tight beam ( tightest of all the spotlights I've owned or seen ) and a blue tinted 115 watt H3 bulb. The light output was poor compared to my other spotlights and did not throw like I expected, even driven with my Collins Dynamics 14.4 volt 9 amp battery pack. I believe the culprit is the very non reflective reflector. If you look at KartRacers link above you can see in the photo that the reflector is not very shinny, almost on the hazy side. You can't even see your reflection in it. It does make for a perfect beam with no artifacts though. If someone could polish or have the reflector re-plated I think there would be a night and day difference.
Larry.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 6, 2004)

Where in Cheeseland did you find it?

Thanks,

Cheese


----------



## larryk (Jan 6, 2004)

Corection on the above post. It does not have a tighter beam than the MaxaBeam.
Larry.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 6, 2004)

Where in Cheeseland did you find it? 7.00 seems ridiculously low, and I would assume no batt.

Thanks,

Cheese


----------



## larryk (Jan 6, 2004)

Harborfreight here in Milwaukee has them on sale. On a side note, the reflective surface on the reflector seems to be sprayed on. I tried polishing it with Flitz in a small spot, and the finish came right off.
Larry.


----------



## AilSnail (Jan 6, 2004)

I think carley can metalize aluminium reflectors.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 6, 2004)

For 7 dollars, I would assume there is no metal in it (they must have figured out a way for plastic to conduct electricity).


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 6, 2004)

larryk - Is the reflector plastic or metallic? The one in the Thor/Johnlite 2933 is aluminium. It has a bright, possibly vacuum deposited aluminium layer that reflects much better than bulk aluminium. This is not protected so any attempt to polish it results in a much less reflective surface. Vacuum coated plastic reflectors also have the same problem of unprotected aluminium coating. 

cheesehead - Are you thinking of Roadpro ? Seperate battery means that one can use whatever one wants. If the reflector is metallic, one can even contemplate the use of a G6.35 socket and a Osram HLX 64663 (36V 400W 50 hours life) projector bulb ......... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 6, 2004)

phyhsuts, 

Thanks a million, that's the one! For some reason I just couldn't find it. Looks like a nice one to juice up a bit. Although, that 10 foot "power" cable looks like nothing more than a fuse for a 400w Osram.


----------



## larryk (Jan 7, 2004)

phyhsuts, the reflector is metal (checked with a magnet). What ever they used came off like nothing. my question, is it worth the expense to have it platted.
Larry.


----------



## AilSnail (Jan 7, 2004)

A related question, is the orange peel of the carley reflector a result of treatment to the aluminium or a property of the plating metal?


----------



## dwminer (Jan 7, 2004)

I just got the new Cabals's Spring catalog and on page 144 they list the Thor 10-million CP spotlight as coming with a powerful Phillips HID halogen bulb. I think they mean H-4 not HID (high intensity discharge). UPS is scheduled for delivery today, but with the snow and weather, delivery might be off several days. 
Dave


----------



## rlhess (Jan 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*phyhsuts said:*
10,000,000 Cd? Keeping in mind that McCulloh claims 7,000,000 for their X990 but shows a beam diagram that indicates 1 lux at 500m (250,000 Cd), the 10,000,000 Cd claim is "reasonable"! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Hella's Rallye 1000 pencil beam spotlight claims 1 lux at 545m (297,000 Cd) and it has a 7" reflector. The lamp is a 55W H3. A 100W H3 for competition driving gives more ligtht and has a higher luminance, so using it will increase the intensity of the beam. There are many types of 100W H3s out there however. Not all are the 100 hour life rally type. 
As I see it, the "10 million" Cd version has the same bulb and reflector as the "3.5 million" Cd Thor. Only the battery is different (7 vs 4 Ah). I will stick my neck out and say that the intensity will be a little higher (battery working less hard - less internal voltage drop) but nothing noticeable. Runtime will be much better though. My experience with these spotlight says that one may have to pick and choose before comming upon one with a good beam pattern. 
It will be nice if the manufacturers will stop making obviously impossible claims for their spotlights. But given that the honest manufacturer will be at a disadvantage, I cannot see an end to this wild claim problem. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi, Folks,

You guys are measuring or looking at charts that indicate candela and say that a 7M CP light outputs 250K cd and that sounds right?

What are candlepower? 

My understanding was that CP=cd?

Where did I go wrong?

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Velcro (Jan 7, 2004)

Poor Richard, now he has to re-do his whole website. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rlhess (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks, Velcro /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

I was, umm, being polite. Candlepower appears to have become a marketing term with no relevance to the truth. Lumens measure total light output and indeed, candela and candlepower now mean the same thing. 

Here is an interesting quote from Univ of North Carolina

candela (cd) 
the SI base unit for measuring the intensity of light. Candela is the Latin word for "candle." The unit has a long and complicated history. Originally, it represented the intensity of an actual candle, assumed to be burning whale tallow at a specified rate in grains per hour. Later this definition was replaced with a definition in terms of the light produced by the filament of an incandescent light bulb. Still later a standard was adopted that defined the candela as the intensity of 1/600 000 square meter of a "black body" (a perfect radiator of energy) at the temperature of freezing platinum (2042 K) and a pressure of 1 atmosphere. This definition has also been discarded, and the candela is now defined to be the luminous intensity of a light source producing single-frequency light at a frequency of 540 terahertz (THz) with a power of 1/683 watt per steradian, or 18.3988 milliwatts over a complete sphere centered at the light source. The frequency of 540 THz corresponds to a wave length of approximately 555.17 nanometers (nm); normal human eyes are more sensitive to the yellow-green light of this wavelength than to any other. In order to produce 1 candela of single-frequency light of wavelength l, a lamp would have to radiate 1/(683V(l)) watts per steradian, where V(l) is the relative sensitivity of the eye at wavelength l. Values of V(l), defined by the International Commission on Illumination (CIE), are available online from the Color and Vision Research Laboratories of the University of California at San Diego and the University of Tübingen, Germany. 
candle (cd) 
an older name of the candela (see above), or of the candlepower (see below). 
candlepower (cp) 
a unit formerly used for measuring the light-radiating capacity of a lamp or other light source. One candlepower represents the radiating capacity of a light with the intensity of one "international candle," or about 0.981 candela as now defined. Since 1948 the candela has been the official SI unit of light intensity, and the term "candlepower" now means a measurement of light intensity in candelas, just as "voltage" means a measurement of electric potential in volts..


----------



## Topper (Jan 7, 2004)

Rlhess, What are you trying to say? I do not understand you at all. If your tellin me I cant cook a small bird in flight, well just spit it out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Sometimes there are Arky's present that do not follow that Tech stuff although there is at least one in Little Rock that seems to be up on this stuff. I just like flashlights I do not sell them and I do not work for Cabela's. THOR 10-MILLION C.P. sounds great to me!! Dang near sure I do not care if it even scares the poop out of A bird in flight. It sounds fun to me!!!!!!!!!!
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rlhess (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry, Topper,

I'm just so fed up with people making totally bogus claims for lights.

It's a bright light, I'm sure. 

Even the McCulloch claims 7M CP when it produces really 0.3M. 

This has nothing to do with Cabela's or Arky's or anything other than outrageous claims by manufacturers. I don't blame the dealers who are just passing this along.

Is anyone here old enough to remember the 1970s Federal Trade Commission actions about audio amplifier output power measurements?

A 16,000 CP Surefire Turbohead will scare the poop out of a bird. 

I'd love to see real measurements on the Thor if someone gets one. 

Anyway, I'll go away now. Yes, lights are fun--I enjoy them, I just don't like to see totally bogus claims made for them.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Topper (Jan 7, 2004)

rlhess, No offence taken I should apoligze to you. I am just having fun! When I stumbled across the light in question I dang near died laughing.However it has not swayed me from wanting one. I do not take flashlights as seriously as alot of you folks. Although I seem to be getting more all the time. I list them at the bottom of my posts and I will most definetly list the THOR 10-MILLION C.P. Bird Cooker first! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Sway (Jan 7, 2004)

He He,

I like the quote on the side of the box my LightForce Blitz came in *SIX MILLION CANDLE POWER COMPARATIVE STANDARD* 

LightForce Blitz SL240 *GENUINE ONE MILLION CANDLE POWER* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Later
Sway


----------



## rlhess (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry, I can't keep my promise to stay away...

So, Sway, does the Light Force Blitz SL240 produce one footcandle (~10 lux) at 1000 feet (or 1 lux at 1000m)?

That would be, umm, rather, umm, impressive. The Banana produces 1 fc at ~ 333 ft. (The SL US and M3T/SRTH produce 1 fc at ~ 125 feet. 

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 8, 2004)

WATTS, we need more spotlights that just state WATTS. And then they need to state the life of the bulb, the shorter the better.

So, after all that, us, as the informed consumer, could just look for the largest parabolic reflector and take the product home, realizing it had the brightest hot spot.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 8, 2004)

rhess, 

In effect, you're saying the banana is one tenth the focused CP of a Blitz? I think the Blitz will do much better than the smaller reflectored banana, but I don't think it'll do 10:1-I think they're both 100 watts.

cheese


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 8, 2004)

Er, either way, it's not the crazy talk of the 10 MILLION CP THOR.

Always seems kinda odd, when I had 100 watt spots on my Jeep they were 100,000 CP. Now, 10 years later, I can buy 100 watt handheld spot with 1,000,000 CP and more using the same bulbs.

ok, I'll admit, I remember the amplifier output stuff, but we can't talk too much about that, or else we'll get moderated out of here.

cheese


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 8, 2004)

Richard - Sorry if I did not make myself clear. I was n *NOT* saying that 7 million CP = 250,000 Cd. Indeed you are absolutely right; CP=Cd. It is just that McCulloh was claiming both at the same time! They have a beam diagram that shows the X990 to have a maximum illuminance of 1 lux at 500 metres (that equates to 250,000 Cd) but also claims the beam CP to be 7 million! There we have the "marketing Cd" and "real Cd". Don't waste your time trying to work out the formula relating the two: they claim 5 million marketing Cd and 1 lux at 360m (129,600 real Cd) for the X950. If anyone has any inkling to how the two Cd's are related please publish the formula ........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
In essence I was just saying that the 10 million CP claim is no more wild than some we are already aware of.


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 8, 2004)

larryk - missed this one. If the reflector responds to a magnet, it is made of ferrous material (iron/steel). That rather surprised me. Steel is much harder to shape accurately than aluminium. It also tends to rust. As I do not know the cost of having the reflector plated I cannot comment on the viability of having it done. Much also depends on the accuracy of the reflector. If, after plating the reflector gives a good quality beam, then it may be worth the trouble and expense, ferrous material or otherwise. IMHO it might be better to look for another light (Road Pro RPAT 996 looks good with a 10" reflector) to modify. 

H4 bulb? Sounds strange. The H4 has two filaments. One is nornally used for main beam and the other for dipped beam in an automobile. Automotive spotlights do not use H4 lamps. They use H1, H2, H3 or H7 bulbs, all of which have a single filament. The HID halogen part must refer to the halogen lamps with blue glass envelopes used to increase the colour temperature of the light (Blue Vision, Cool Blue etc. etc.). Note that this actually *decrease* the light output of the lamp slightly ( Osram claims 1400lm for their CB vs 1600 lm for their normal 55W H3s).


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 8, 2004)

Whew, I was about to try and figure it out. Well, ok, why can't you have a beam that focuses well and makes 7 million CP and then diverges for 1 lux at 500 meters? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif I mean you're using the square of distance for your CP calculations and yet a point source should be done to the third power. Using a focused lens in some of the superlights will create much less light loss over distance. Does a laser decay to the second power?

cheese

ps, just curious, not trying to be annoying. er, waiting to be corrected /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## rlhess (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi, Cheese,

I'm not sure about the physics of the lensed light, but I suppose it might be one way of measuring it...

In general, we take effectively a point source and it expands, as you know, based on the inverse square law.

I've actually measured this and with banana-sized lights, it is true from about ten feet out, although the cd measurements still go up a little from 10' to 30' -- maybe 10%.

If you're too close in, the beam isn't formed.

But I did measure it out to 75 feet or more and it tracks inverse square law. I just needed to check.

It is amazing how marketing efforts can increase the output of the lights.

I didn't want to get into the amplifier discussion in detail. I was only offering it as a benchmark of how an industry that extended specsmanship to the extreme found itself regulated.

I was reading a book about the history of the built acoustic environement and they were talking about one supplier that was active 70-100 years ago. The author said something to the effect "the new company came in using modern marketing techniques and the old company didn't adopt and went out of business."

Anyway, I didn't mean anything in this thread other than just to vent my frustration at the numbers being thrown around.

It's all fun. I don't need a light bigger than my banana, though it would certainly be fun to play lighthouse at night on the coast when we go up for vacation <smile>.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 8, 2004)

cheesehead - Sorry. Point source = inverse square law. Not third power. We are talking light energy per unit *area* , remember? Area of sphere is 4x Pi x radius squared. Thus the inverse square law. This is true for point source only. But as even the largest light source is much smaller than the 100s of metres we are talking here, they can all be considered point sources. I am aware that the Cd is defined as lumen/Sr and that the effective point source is not where the light is. The distance involved in the inverse square law is then not the distance measured from the light. But CP is supposed to be measured at large distances where the beam is divergent (IES measuring standards). Any difference is then small and the effective point source position is then close to the position of the light in relative terms.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks to both rhess and phyhsuts,

It's surface area of the sphere and not volume, so second power, not third. Sometimes is easier to embarrass yourself than to try and figure it all out.

cheese

ps. rhess, I agree, there are so many examples of marketing prowess winning over function. Heck, right now we're using QWERTY keyboards, which were not as good as the others competitive keyboards created at the time of typewriters, but they won. Er, no comment about Microsoft.


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 8, 2004)

Any news?

Has anyone recieved his "HID" Thor? Please post a mini review.

Thnx!
Alex


----------



## dwminer (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I received a UPS package today from Cabela's. The box was big and heavy. Opening the box and removing the light (did I say big) revealed this huge light. The first thing my wife said " call and see if they have a bigger one”. It's the size of a small child. The overall outside diameter of the lens is 9 inches, with the actual size of the lens is 7.25", length is 14.25", and weight 11lb. The light is charging now. Oh yes, the bulb is a 100-watt H-4. 
If it’s not raining or snowing I’ll give it a go and a review over in the review section.
Dave


----------



## Dukester (Jan 8, 2004)

Fantastic.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Sway (Jan 8, 2004)

Beam Shots Please, compared to anything you have /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## dwminer (Jan 9, 2004)

Went out to test the Thor, but the rain made it hard to see, lots of reflection off the rain drops. My test target (end of a small barn painted white) was .48 miles away, measured with a GPS. My surefire 10x is good for about 125-150 yards, the Optronics NightBuster 2-million CP spotlight is good for 250-300 yards before another bulb bit the dust. The Thor put enough light on the white barn (now a house) that I could make out the windows and door. The light output from the Thor is very focused and somewhat star shaped. At that distance dark objects don't reflect much light. A dark green house at about the same location did not show up, only the reflection from the windows did. At the corner of my pasture, 250-300 yards the Thor makes it look like daytime. The Optronics also looks good at this distance, but begins to dissipate after that. 
Dave
PS I am on my fifth bulb with the Optronics. Over $60 in bulbs with this light. Some were my fault because I fired up the light right after a battery charge. Tonight I put the cheap Fry's quartz bulb back in 3.99 and will call it a day.
Dave


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Must be the size of the reflector that is giving it the long throw. Although I thought the Optronics reflector was also pretty good size? Sounds like a keeper.

cheese


----------



## AilSnail (Jan 9, 2004)

The swedish dealer I bought the blitz from said that the high output bulb threw 1 lux for 1000m, while the low output only threw 1 lux for 850m. It IS impressive. I only tried the low output bulb since I don't have a voltage regulator and sometimes when I don't pay attention it leaps to 16v. The bulb took it all right.


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 9, 2004)

dwminer - I am curious about the bulb used in the larger Thor (there is a "3.5 million CP" Thor. I have that; it comes under the name Johnlite 2933 here in Singapore). Does it use a single filament bulb with a transverse filament? If so it is the H3 as used in the Johnlite 2933. This last uses a 12V 100W (actually 13.2V 85 +/-5 W) 50 hour life bulb putting out 2300 lm (data from Osram for their 64153). From the picture the larger Thor has the same head but a bigger body to accormodate the larger battery (12V 7Ah?) used. My experience with the Johnlite is that the quality control is a little loose and beam quality can vary widely from light to light. I had to pick among half a dozen before comming upon a good one. 
My only experience with Optronics is with their externally powered IR1201 which uses the GE H7680HIR sealed beam. Quite a good spotlight except that the axial filament and smallish reflector made the hotspot a little ill defined. The lamp is also rated for 13V nominal. Replacement bulb is very expensive, but the fact that it is a sealed beam means it is totally corrosion proof.


----------



## Topper (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all, The paper work states that it is a H4 bulb. I let mine charge up last night. I did not notice anything about waiting awhile after a charge before use although I have read here.(more than once) that it blows bulbs in some lights. I will not get to play with it until tonight. I did not realize that it was big as a house! I will have to look for a little red wagon to pull it around. On second thought a baby carriage would work better.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Eric S (Jan 9, 2004)

Now I`m curious about the Vector 138 Xtreme Sport spot! If my memory serves me correct, It has about an 8" reflector. It been around as long as the first 3M cp vector. Does any one own one? Vector claims the beam can carry up to 2 miles!

I`d post a link if I knew how!
It listed under remanufactered lights on Vectors web site.

Eric


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 9, 2004)

The 138 is pretty good, Compared to the 3 million 2 bulb vector I think it's a wash as far as throw. On the other hand, the 3 million has a lot more spill. Neither knocks your socks off, but maybe I'm becoming a bit jaded with spotlights. Point of fact, all commonly manufactured lights use 55 or 100 watt bulbs, so in general, the bigger the reflector, the better the throw, at the expense of spill. 

You (as an observer) could see it at 2 miles, but you as the user won't see WITH IT at 2 miles, i.e. it doesn't throw 2 miles.

cheese


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 10, 2004)

larryk, 

Tried as hard as I could to find the 3 million light at Harborfreight, but no luck. The closest I came was a light that looked similar, but it was 500,000 CP. Bought it, and the wallwart doesn't even work, so it's going back tomorrow. May have to just order it on line. All the other local CPF'ers must have cleaned out the store. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

On the other hand, Harborfreight is one "eclectic" store. Nothing like having children's toys next to a giant meatslicer (on sale, no less). That place just cracked me up. 

cheese


----------



## larryk (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi cheese, that was my first time I ever went to Harborfeirght, and your right, the store is laid out very poorly. Maybe they figure if you walk around enough you will by something else. Hmmm. I guess that logic works because I went for a $ 7.00 spotlight and ended up spending $ 32.00.
By the way I solved the crappy reflector problem and converted the light to an HID. A while back I bought a homemade HID light from cmacclel. It was an adjustable 35/50 watt HID spotlight I did not care for the light because it was too heavy and needed a separate power source. Everything fit nicely into the $ 7.00 host. I put a 14.4 volt 4 amp Nimh C cell battery pack in it and now I have a nice lightweight spotlight with very good throw.
If your interested in the thread where cmacclel and myself built modified HID lights, here's a link to our projects. Larry.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB7&Number=291966&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=all&vc=1


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey larryk, nice thread.

Sounds like the HID is the way to go. I don't know if I want to use this harborfreight light as the host, although it is a nice convenient size. Plus, my knowledge of ballasts and messing around is kinda limited right now. But I'm sure over time I will start fiddling with HIDs, since that seems like a logical progression-more light and much better run time.

Can I ask this?--since you have a nice collection of very bright lights, if you had to chose one, which is your favorite for just silly brightness? And final thing, have you tried a 600 watt aircraft landing light? Seems like 1 or 2 guys have, but they left little feedback on how they liked the lights.

cheese

ps. me too, I ended up spending 60 bucks when I just went in for a 7 dollar light, so maybe they're on to something.


----------



## larryk (Jan 10, 2004)

For silly brightness I would have to pick the Maxabeam. I bought a 450 watt 13 volt bulb off Ebay a wile back but I have put it to any use yet. I hooked it up to my car once and was not all that impressed.
Larry.


----------



## Topper (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi All, I wish I had something to compare with the THOR 10 MILLION C.P. spotlight
( just love the name) I can only say at this point my BIG BAD M4 DEVASTATOR is 
not up to the challenge . Amazing how in a heart beat your favorite light looks out classed by something that is much cheaper. Although very very heavy. I was not joking about a wagon to tote it in.
I have not been able to cook a small bird in flight yet.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Topper said:*
I have not been able to cook a small bird in flight yet.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Topper, two suggestions: 1. Find smaller slower birds, or 2. Get a bigger brighter flashlight! I like option 2. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Jan 10, 2004)

Kartracer31, Bigger is not an option I would have to hire someone just to carry it! Brighter we might go there at some point in time. As for slower smaller birds go, well I was attempting to cook an English sparrow. Not to offend the English of course, just because the are small. I hesitate to mention the money spent on Garlic flavored bird seed. My guess is you have no clue as to finding that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I can only hope that when it warms up here I will have more success.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Jan 10, 2004)

Hehe,

You guys are insane! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Wilkey


----------



## Topper (Jan 10, 2004)

Ginseng, what dose that have to do with anything? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BillBill (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. What exactly is Candlepower? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## DrJ (Jan 10, 2004)

.


----------



## Topper (Jan 10, 2004)

Drj, thanks I was typing A responce I am a two finger typist
Topper
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 11, 2004)

larryk, 

thanks for the honest answer, which makes it all that much harder. I have a "big" birthday coming up and if I suggested it, the wifey would buy it-albeit, with at least one raised eyebrow (she still thinks mags are nice lights). Problem is, I'm the cheap b-stard, so I can't suggest it.

cheese


----------



## larryk (Jan 11, 2004)

Where in Wisconsin are you located ? Larry.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 11, 2004)

South of Milwaukee, Sam Johnson's town /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif-no relation unfortunately. Maybe after I get my 600 watt aircraft landing light together, AND it's convincingly bright, we should see how it compares to the Maxabeam. Eh, no, that'll just end up costing me more money. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

cheese


----------



## fracman (Jan 12, 2004)

Has anyone got one? I am willing to buy oone and check it out. I have an x-990 for a side-by-side....


----------



## Topper (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi fracman, I ordered one when I saw it but do not have anything to compare it with. SF M4 with the 350lumen lamp is the brightest light I have and it is no match for the THOR 10 MILL CP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 13, 2004)

Er, I don't need to say this, but I will, an X990 will spank any 100 watt spotlight, even if it is described as the world's most powerful hand-held spotlight ever made over all space and time (i.e. 10 million candle power)-since that's all marketing hype.

cheese


----------



## Topper (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi chessehead, As I have stated before I do not sell them nor do I work for anyone that does. If you have A X990 and Have A THOR 10 MILLION CP well spank it! Show me the SPANK!
I would love for someone any one that has one do just that.
The Add says 10 MILLION the box says 10 MILLION. So what if I have not cooked A bird in flight. I have not seen anyone that has one knock it yet. Better yet send me A X990 and I will SPANK it for you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper
ps I will return the X990


----------



## Sway (Jan 13, 2004)

Topper,

Can you post some beam shots with distance.

Later
Sway


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 13, 2004)

Kenshiro has done some good SPANKING here HIDs spank Halogens 

But if I had an x990, I wouldn't be replying to this post, I would be out SPANKING my light. 

cheese /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Jan 13, 2004)

Sway, I type with one or two fingers at best. I do have A camera but I do not know how to post beamshots. I can look for a local driving range? I do not play golf but I have seen driving ranges that post distance. If I can find one close by I think I could take A beamshot put it on a floppy and mail it to someone more adapt than myself. 
Topper


----------



## Topper (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi cheesehead, I gather from your last post you do not have either lights. Not sure what A HID is as I do not have one. I Think they are brighter but as I do not have one I could not say.
Topper


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 13, 2004)

Topper, 

Nope, don't have either, but I have a bag of 100 watt lights and the Vector 200 watter (2 bulbs) and there's barely any difference. Thor is also based on a 100 watt bulb (and I did set out to find one, since it sounded like a silly cheap price, but they were gone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif). Overall, I share your enthusiasm, all the 100 watters are great lights. I still remember my first time, the wife yelled "what the h--l is going on, I thought aliens were landing in the backyard."

cheese


----------



## larryk (Jan 14, 2004)

Topper, does the 10 Million CP Thor use a H-4 bulb ?
Larry.


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

The paperwork states that it is A H-4 But since I really don't know what that means please do not hold me to it.
Topper


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*phyhsuts said:*
H4 bulb? Sounds strange. The H4 has two filaments. One is nornally used for main beam and the other for dipped beam in an automobile. Automotive spotlights do not use H4 lamps. They use H1, H2, H3 or H7 bulbs, all of which have a single filament. The HID halogen part must refer to the halogen lamps with blue glass envelopes used to increase the colour temperature of the light (Blue Vision, Cool Blue etc. etc.). Note that this actually *decrease* the light output of the lamp slightly ( Osram claims 1400lm for their CB vs 1600 lm for their normal 55W H3s). 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Prob not an H4. Although, having high and low beams for a spotlight would be something different.


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi All, The THOR 10 MILL CP has A low beam setting. I assumed all spotlights had that feature since this is the first one I ever had. There are two toggles on the left hand side Hi & Low The right side has the charging points
AC or DC. I would have mentioned it before if I new that was why it had A H-4 bulb. Well I feel like an Idiot but I am almost used to that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
Topper


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 14, 2004)

Join the club, I think I'm the current grand poobah idiot.

I'm still confused, since some spotlights have a low setting that drops the voltage on the same filament. If the THOR has 2 separate filaments then I need to get one after all. Somehow this doesn't make too much sense since the two filaments in H4's are pretty similar in wattage-and flipping between the two would change the focal point of the light,...

Ah, fine, I've re-read this entire thread and missed the part about it weighing 11 lbs, I NEED THAT LIGHT! Did you get it from Cabela's?

cheese


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi cheesehead, I got the one at Cabela's because I have the VISA card they promote. When I buy stuff (from anywhere) I get "points" so I cashed in my "points" I had earned (mostly buying Surefire's and Knives) to get the light.
I double checked the light and it looks like at low power it somehow cuts the top off the beam if I am explaining that right.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 14, 2004)

Sounds right to me. Eh, it's 11 lbs, so I have no choice. Have you tried out the run-time? I mean, no reason to drive it into the ground, but I assume it does 20-30 minutes without a problem. 

cheese


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

I have charged it twice but I did not pay much attention to run time. I will be happy to get back with you about that.
I have it on now but as I already stated I have played with it since I charged it up. 
Topper


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok it is dimming quite a bit now I think it ran about 34 minutes but as already stated it did not just come off a charge. It is supposed to go 45 min. I think it might do that if fresh.
Topper


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi Topper - The part about the top part being cut off makes it sound like it does indeed have a H4 bulb. The dipped beam filament (55W nominal, 68W max at 13.2V) has a shield to cut off the top part of the beam to reduce glare to con-comming traffic. As commented upon, the main beam is 60W nominal, 75W max at 13.2V. Not much saving in terms of power consumed, but may provide a dipped beam that is broader and more suited to close range work. In some autos they work both filaments in some mode. Guess this is not done here for the sake of the battery. For those who wants to mod it, there are high powered H4s on the market that will pop right in. Some are 100/90W others are 130/90W.


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi phyhsuts, Bottom line did I get ripped? I cannot cook a bird in flight. I have been very darn close to being called "less than truthful" as to what this beast is. I am new to spotlights trust me as I speak truth. I will not likely buy another spotlight had I had any idea as to the amount of stress,thought,research and whatever I would not have ever brought it up. If I had a dollar for every post that seemed to distrust me I could buy a the entire SL line up (well maybe not all of them). I have read quite a bit mostly in the genral area and when I ran across the THOR I stupidly posted on "spotlights" If everyone would go back and look at my first post I hope you can all see I was not TROLL baiting or trying to disturb your personal space in any way,shape,or form. I do not mean to strike out at you. If anyone reads over the posts with an open mind I think they can see my frustration as far as this forum is concerned. I am real new here. Most folks that know me would not bother holding their breath to try to catch me being less than truthfull. Joke yes bald face lie? do not count on it. 
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jan 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Topper said:*
Ok it is dimming quite a bit now I think it ran about 34 minutes but as already stated it did not just come off a charge. It is supposed to go 45 min. I think it might do that if fresh.

Topper 

[/ QUOTE ]


Topper, be careful not to run that battery down. SLA batteries don't like to be run down, they can get dammaged. Once the light dims you should shut it off and not use it again until you have recharged it. 

As for your frustration: I did not go back and read all of the posts in this thread, so maybe I'm off base here, but my thoughts are that the problem isn't with you, it's with the misleading advertisement of this light. I for one thought your bird cooker name was very funny. As a newbe to spotlights you don't have any baseline to compare this light to, and to you it's super bright. And it probably is. But I assure you it's not 10 mil cp. And I can say that without even seeing a picture of it. I can tell just by the price. I happen to own a half dozen spotlights as well as the X990. Even my modified spotlights don't come close to the X990. But that makes sense, the X990 costs over $400. The spotlights are under $50 for the most part. BTW the X990 claims 7mil cp.

So I don't think people are annoyed with you. Maybe they are just frustrated with another false claim from a spotlight company. However, I'll go as far as to say shame on any CPF'r who has been around here for more than 6months and doesn't realize that there is no such thing as a 10mil CP spotlight for under $50. And I believe this one claimed it was HID to boot. Come on guys HID for that price. Give Topper a break I think this is his first spotlight. I remember my first spotlight a 2mil cp vector. I thought I could burn a hole through a wall with that thing, and if there was a bird on the other side of that wall it was getting cooked too! 

My only frustration with this thread is that I want to see just how this light compares to the other spotlights out there. I have to many spotlights already or I'd buy one of these myself. I hope someone who has a Brinkmann Max or Vector Banana, etc., or even a X990 gets one of these things and posts some beam shots so we can see how it compares. 


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

KartRacer31, We did in deed have A laugh or two. This is truth. yes, my first spotlight and most likely my last. Please trust me when I state as public record I had no clue that I was opening a can of worms for any body. I am new at this stuff and had no clue as to 10 MILL being rediculous. I do not think all the "so much smarter than you are" folks were born that way. I could be wrong but I do not think so.
I suspect at one time they were dumb as dirt just as I am. (I wish I had A penny for every diaper changed in the bunch)
If you would just read the first post on this thread I think you would see I meant no harm. I do not intend to cause anger,guilt or anything else for that matter. I will make dang sure in the event I post on A thread to not attempt to embaress or humiliate any one be they new or "smarter than thou" As for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif all you guys want.Might give somebody else a rest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree with KR, no one here is at all annoyed at you. If anyone seemed upset it's at the marketing claims. Maybe there may have been a little good natured ribbing, but no more than on other posts. If everyone agrees, then there's nothing to write about.

Your thread has generated 123 responses (well, now 124), highest for a spotlight thread. Is this relevant? No, just makes me laugh. You also have had the second highest number of views, so don't think you were the only one interested in the Thor, I'm sure many others have been eyeing it.

And now, because it weighs 11 lbs, I have to get one (simply because it really sounds big and I like the form factor-the pistol grip style is a pain when you go over 5 lbs). The way I figure it, spotlights go by the pound, so the Thor for 69 dollars was about $6.50 a pound, about an average value, and not a rip-off.

cheese


----------



## rlhess (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, Topper,

I've had fun with this thread. In no case was I upset with you. 

I've been laughing (or perhaps crying) at how science is reduced to meaninglessness when its terms become distorted by marketing excesses.

I'm sure this is a very bright light. I have an approach-avoidance thing with spotlights. They are useful for some things, but they all have short run time, are heavy (some more than others) don't live up to their published specs, but do put out more light than "flashlights."

I sold a Brinkmann 6V spotlight 'cause I didn't need it after getting the banana Vector -- it only put out 65,000 cd while the Vector puts out 100,000. (both rated at 1,000,000 cp = cd)

But wow, the Thor -- you must be a Norse God to carry an 11 pound spotlight -- is the extreme of the extremes that I've heard of. 

While I have a banana and a light meter, I will not be buying a Thor 'cause the banana Vector is generally too big to be useful and it sits in my car, getting charged once in a while--with a new battery this summer.

Anyway, Topper, enjoy the light! I don't know what I want/need that's brighter than the turbo-headed 3-cell Surefires--that are also very portable--and last an hour on 3 $1.25 batteries.

I certainly can't justify an X990, although in Kenshiro's tests it certainly blew away the Vector Banana.

By the way, the most fun I've had with the banana was lighting up seals on rocks at night off shore of the beach at Cambria. I'm not sure the seals enjoyed it, but my kids did.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Topper (Jan 14, 2004)

Sir I am AN IRISH AMERICAN INDIAN (BLACK FOOT) AS A wee lad many moons ago I had no need for A light at all. As many moons have past (as well as Gin, Whiskey, Tecquilla, and more beer than you could shake A stick at) I now require light, the more the better. 
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rlhess (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes, I've been wondering the same thing...I heard that your visual sensitivity halves for every 12 years of life.

I, too, am aging--many moons have past for me too--and I also have some Irish blood in me!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 15, 2004)

I too lazy to look up that visual sensitivity thing, but I'd have to agree. The kids play kickball against the garage until I can't even see the ball and then some. But, that's when I BRING OUT THE THOR, destroying their nightvision and putting them to bed!

cheese


----------



## larryk (Jan 15, 2004)

I read somewere that a 60 year old man needs 15 times more light to read ten a 10 year old.
Larry.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 15, 2004)

And if he's a flashaholic it gets even worse, then he needs a Vector 3 million to go light the barbeque (even when he has backyard lights).


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Topper,
Bottom line: No, I don't think you got ripped. Nor do I think any comments on the rather wild claims made by the manufacturer were directed at YOU. Many vented their displeasure of seeing yet another ridiculous claims made routingly by spotlight manufacturers. 
The interest shown by so many of us also shows why these manufacturers make clains as they do. It sure grabs one's attention! Imagine if you had posted "Thor 150,000 CP spotlight???". There would be hardly ANY response! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
Honestly I think the Thor spotlights are as good as most others on the market selling at about the same price. As I must have said before, I myself do own a "3.5 million CP" version. Its huge reflector (6.7" diameter) and 100W 50 hour bulb make it a very bright light indeed. It may fall well short of the claimed 3,500,000 Cd, but it is very bright and has a good range claims or no claims. MY only complain is that I had to pick among half a dozen to get one with a good beam quality. 
The "10 million CP" version also appears to be unique among spotlights in its use of a H4 bulb. It can then provide two beams, wide and narrow by simply switching between the two filaments. Neat idea really. The flood beam filament generally operates at a lower filament temperature and lasts longer too. So I do not see why you should be feeling bad about the whole exercise. Cheer up and enjoy the light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Topper (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi phyhsuts, thank you for your HO as to being "ripped off" I am not displeased with the THOR however as it has been pointed out several times most here seem to think I was stupid for starting the post. I would not challange that point. I will stick to smaller lights in the future /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Please understand that I just am not on the "same rung on the ladder" as many here nor will I ever be. I am not brain dead just have many other things to think about and try to learn that pertains to my family and my job (wife gripes as to the time I spend online first sign of jealousy in 24+ years) No hard feelings on my part concerning you or anyone else that has posted. 
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 15, 2004)

So, has anyone taken pics of this beast?, not the fancy lo resolution images of the usual seller, I mean CPF style with beamshots comparisons and the whole enchilada.

I would like to see the switching mechanism and beamshots for the Hi and Lo setting at known distances.

I too have a Thor 3.5 MCP and I tested not exagerating about 25 lights (or more)at 6 different stores before walking out with the best one IMO. It puts out a really nice beam with the original bulb and an ever more impressive one with the axial H3 100watts. Blows the vector and brinkmann 2+ MCP that I tested it against. but YMMV.

Alex


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 15, 2004)

150 views to go to have the highest viewed spotlight thread! I'm pulling for you. No, you weren't stupid in starting the thread. You gave me the chance to finally figure out the inverse-square law for light output, knew it as a lad, forgot it now as an old man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

You also convinced me to get another light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif, simply because it's big (I like big-for spotlights that means they use a good big SLA battery and have a long run-time : thus, my logic for "buying by the pound" in spotlights) and if it uses an H4, that's another unique point.

Thanks for the thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Topper (Jan 15, 2004)

AlexGT, do you mean take it apart and take a photo of the guts? Or just a shot of the 
Outside where the toggles are at? One of the CPF’ers has been very kind as to how to post beamshots and I am most grateful for his offering to help out a new guy. I have looked into that a bit however my digital camera is not up to speed on this nor in all honesty am I.
Cheesehead, no offence intended however you may want to consider a backbrace as well; it is in fact quite heavy. I have played with mine on a very limited basis as my neighbors are not amused when I step outside to play. I know that I am not the only CPF’er that has one. I hope he is not snowed in or something might just be waiting for the FLAK to subside a bite, if that is the case I do not blame him one dang bite . SOP in Nam “FNG take point”. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 15, 2004)

The weight, hopefully will also prevent my 5 year old daughter from picking it up and "BLEAH-ZAPPING" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif her 2 year old sister in the face. It's would be a safety feature in my house.

cheese


----------



## Topper (Jan 15, 2004)

Cheesehead, Never ever ever under estimate a 5 year old anything! Be they male, female, Chevy, Ford, Subaru, need I go on??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Topper


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL, good point, she already did it with the 6 lb light, so what's a extra few pounds, when you're a determined little varmint.

cheese


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi Topper 

I would like to see the guts to check how much space is in there for mods. maximum SLA size it accepts and so on.

Is the back of the reflector shiny?, mine is (3.5 mcp thor)but also noticed that not all Thors come that way, the ones with the shiny back of reflector seem to throw better among all I have tested before buying.

Thanks in advance for any pics you can post.

Alex


----------



## Topper (Jan 16, 2004)

I am still trying to oblige on the PIC's This is all new to me and if you have read the whole thread you know I am dumb as dirt. My guess is one CPF'er is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif as they are trying to help me with this stuff. By PM's not in person.
I did borrow a brand new wheel thing-ma-jig that measerues distance and planned to find a long straight strech to try to shoot a beamshot. Now I here it is going to rain all weekend. I am trying.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Topper (Jan 17, 2004)

Make that two CPF'ers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 17, 2004)

#1 viewed thread in Spotlights!!! Congrats to Topper on his first post. (ok, doesn't take much to entertain me).

cheese


----------



## Topper (Jan 18, 2004)

I got my 15 seconds of fame OUTSTANDING OOOOOHH RAAAAHHH!


----------



## larryk (Jan 21, 2004)

Topper, do you know what size across the reflector is ?
Thank's Larry.


----------



## Topper (Jan 21, 2004)

O.K. the thick rubber around the top makes it seem bigger I pulled that off and we are right around 7 inches across maybe 3 1/2 deep.
Topper


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey guys, this might not be the ideal place to post this, but do any of you have a Brinkmann Maxabeam? How does the build quality compare with other spotlights, and how focused is the beam it puts out? Been thinking about one of these...

Sorry if this is too far off topic.


----------



## jtice (Jan 22, 2004)

Milky,

Do you mean a Brinkmann MaxStar?
I JUST got 2 last night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Build is better than any cheap spotlight at walmart or similar place.
The reflector is actually TWO reflectors in one !
There is a small reflector suspended in the middle of a larger reflector.

Beam. Its not too bad. REAL ringy and blobby, but thats to be expected. The hotspot is very small though, with a soft wide corona.

You have to take the from of the light off to adjust the focus, by turning the bulb base.

Let me know if you have ANY questions or want me to take some pics of it for you.

I bought 2, I plan to mod one to HID, and one to a 5W led.
(although the HID one will need the plastic reflector replaced.)


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 22, 2004)

Milky,

I thought, from some other post, that you had one? The maxstar does have a very tight focus, and with a simple bulb change (i.e. overdrive), it develops a nice throw.

cheese


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Cheesy* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif, I don't have a Maxstar. Maybe you were thinking of *KartRacer31*? I know for sure that he's got one.

*jtice*, nope. I meant the Maxabeam, which is a spotlight (or maybe an entire line of spotlights?) manufactured by Brinkmann. But I know those MaxStars you're talking about... they really throw! Though the beam is super narrow. Did you get yours on the "Specials" page on the Brinkmann website? What did you pay for them, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 23, 2004)

This really is getting to be a very long thread, and guess what? no pics!! I can't believe it is the most looked at thread and no pics! Beamshots that is!

Alex


----------



## dwminer (Jan 23, 2004)

I took my Thor and put a power outlet between the 7-amp battery and the aluminum reflector. I used a cigarette receptacle that was purchased from an automotive store. Now I have portable 12-volt power for whatever 7-amps will power. 
Dave
PS. Looking for 130watt H4 bulb. MORE POWER


----------



## Topper (Jan 23, 2004)

dwminer, I have tried to post photos but it appears I am too dang dumb. If you could post a shot or two I would be in your debt Sir.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 24, 2004)

We want pics! We want pics! We want pics! We want pics! (Chorus) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

AlexGT


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 25, 2004)

milkyspit - The MaxaBeam is made by Peak Beam and is a Xenon short arc lamp portable searchlight. I have one and it looks like this . In your spotlight like this: Maxstar ?


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 25, 2004)

*phyhsuts*, uh, neither! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Sorry to say that I completely mixed up the name of the light. I meant the Max Million II spotlight made by Brinkmann. Link's over here. Anyone know about these? Are they built well? How's the beam?

BTW, now you've got me drooling over that MaxaBeam. That's one awesome looking light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif How do you like it?


----------



## phyhsuts (Jan 27, 2004)

milkyspit - Sorry, I do not have the Max Million II. Did have the earlier version though. Beam quality was quite good as it used a etched surface reflector. It also means that the throw was not very good. A LSI 500RC (claimed 500,000 CP) has a much better throw. The MM II may be using a smooth reflector and the throw may be a lot better. By the way, Brinkmann does not make these spotlights. They are made by some OEM people in China (where else?). 
The Maxa Beam? To be honest, I do not ues it very much. My Light Force ML240 got used a whole lot more. Nothing I know beats the Maxa Beam for throw, but its problem is that the beam is too, too narrow. For most uses, it does not give a wide enough field for me. For really long distances it comes into its own and I am quite happy with its purchase.


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 27, 2004)

*phyhsuts*, thanks for the info! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## larryk (Jan 28, 2004)

I ordered a Thor 10 million, should be here by the end of the week. Will let you know how it compares to the others I have. I bought a used H4 HID setup. Hopefully everything will fit.
Larry.


----------



## Topper (Jan 31, 2004)

larryk, did you get it? can you post beam shots please before you rip it's heart out and install the HID stuff???
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 1, 2004)

Any pics yet???

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## larryk (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, I received the spotlight but it is hard to post outdoor beam shots because I live in the city. As far as the light goes it uses a Philips H4 90/100 watt bulb which was surprising. I figured they would use a cheap no name bulb. It has a very tight beam that is on par with the Collins Dynamics CD-12 Magnum in it's original incandescent form. This light is huge and heavy with it's 7 amp hour battery. The switches are in a not to convenient place on the front left side of the light so you have to use two hands to turn it on. As far as converting it to HID I can not get the bulb to focus correctly. Over all it is a well built light but again it is BIG. If you are interested in one Northern Industrial Tools has them on sale for $ 49.99. Here is a link to the website,
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=4006970&storeId=6970&langId=-1&productId=200230674


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 4, 2004)

*Larryk*, that spotlight looks reasonably nice, but since you have the real thing, let me pepper you with questions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Does the build quality feel sturdy, and do the pieces fit together well? Good fit and finish, or the usual knockoff Chinese-made stuff?

Is the lens glass? Any idea if the reflector's aluminum?

Do the switches WORK smoothly and feel like decent quality?

Is there any sort of safety to prevent the light from turning on when bumped against something?

Did you mean the HID wouldn't focus, or that the stock bulb wouldn't focus?

How big in diameter is the reflector?

Is Northern Industrial Tools a reputable company to order from?

Biggest question of all: *do you think this light is a good value at $49.95?*

I'm seriously considering this one, but money's tight and I'd be *really* unhappy if I don't end up thinking the money was well spent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

One thing I *can* live with is the *location* of the switches... I'm left handed! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Anyway, many thanks for helping out with this info. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## larryk (Feb 4, 2004)

Milkyspit,the reflector is approximately 7 1/2 inches and is aluminum with a glass lens with a very thick rubber surround. The build quality is very good and the switches seem fine. There is no safety, so leaving it around where a small child or pet could inadvertently turn it on could be a concern for some. The battery does slide out very easy by releasing the two clasps, so you could just unplug the battery or add a safety switch. It also makes it easy to quick charge the battery with a automotive 1.5 amp hour float charger. The low beams quality is poor in that it is about 1/2 half a circle when shined on a wall. The HID is the bulb that would not focus. This is the first time I ordered from Northern Industrial Tools and was happy with the transaction. When I saw they went on sale I called them today and they said they would credit my Visa $ 20.00. Another feature is that you can run it without the battery using the cigarette lighter plug. All in all it seems like a well built and rugged light, but did I mention it is BIG and HEAVY. Hope this helps, Larry.


----------



## Sway (Feb 4, 2004)

Larryk

Did you you change the bulb mount for the HID or was it a drop in? Just wondering if there is a way you cound make it focus better.

Later
Swat


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Larryk! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## larryk (Feb 4, 2004)

Sway, it was a H4 based HID bulb but needs to be mounted about 1/2 an inch farther back to get it to focus to a tight spot. The Thor utilizes both filaments of the H4 bulb at the same time in the spot mode. Larry.
PS, are you the same Sway that posts on the airgun forums ?


----------



## Sway (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Larryk,

Airgun Forum no must be another one running around, if he is anything like me and has a gun stay far, far away cause I will point a spot light at anything /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

It sounds like time for some spacers to back that bulb out a little ever thought of sacrificing the H4 bulb just for the base it could be hollowed out and glued to the other. Somebody was selling something like that on ebay I think it was the whole socket that would make a HID focus in a Halogen automotive lamp because there was a difference in the light center length. I will look for it again….. 

Later
Sway


----------



## larryk (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Sway, The HID has a H4 base and fits in perfectly, but produces a large spot, almost flood beam. I tried spacers but ran out of room in the socket.
Larry.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 5, 2004)

larryk, will you give it a run time test, and post? The stock factory setup.

Bill


----------



## BillBill (Feb 8, 2004)

Not to be accusatory, Larryk, but are you trying to create a maxabeam out of the THOR? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 8, 2004)

Maxabeam is short arc, HID is a bigger focal spot. I wish it was that easy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

cheese


----------



## BillBill (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't know that much. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 8, 2004)

I saw this sucker at Cabales yesterday. They had a sh**load of them just sitting on the floor n boxes. They had a display unit also. This light is big and heavy. It appears to be even larger than the X990.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 8, 2004)

It's supposed to weigh in at 11 lbs, a true heavyweight contender. 

BB, 
I wish I knew more about ballasts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif, because this light would be a great starting platform for a "Thor Maxabeam" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Lots of size and room for stuffing it with whatever you could create.

cheese


----------



## BillBill (Feb 10, 2004)

Nascar, did you pick one up? Btw, was the display unit working? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

cheesehead, I don't know anything about soldering, electrical circuits, or dremels, so don't feel bad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 10, 2004)

BB, 
Well, all I know about soldering and dremels is that I'll usually get hurt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif And with electrical circuits I usually plan to get shocked. 

OK, I admit, I liked larryk's idea for the Thor HID so much that I had to order two (planning ahead, since I expect to break one). If the original battery can stay in place, then you could expect a 2 1/2 hour run time. Plus, larryk said the beam was as good as his Collins and that's a very very nice light.

cheese


----------



## BillBill (Feb 11, 2004)

Just to give me an idea, how much light do 35w HIDs put out? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## phyhsuts (Feb 11, 2004)

BillBill - About 2800-3200 lm or one and a half times the output of a 100W H3 lamp. That is at 35W nominal. The same lamp can be operated at 50W nominal with about 5000 lm output but with a much shorter life.


----------



## BillBill (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks phyhsuts. THREE-THOUSAND views of this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

However, this thread is starting to discuss about modding and HID lamps. I wonder if this is ok, even though those are cool secondary topics. Anyways, cheers for Topper for starting this thread, and everyone else for responding to it.


----------



## richpalm (Feb 15, 2004)

*Anybody* gonna post pics or beamshots? (not just the catalog link)


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*richpalm said:*
*Anybody* gonna post pics or beamshots? (not just the catalog link) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I second that

Zzz Zzz Zzz somebody wake me up when therezzz's piczzz herezzzz. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*BillBill said:*
Nascar, did you pick one up? Btw, was the display unit working? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

cheesehead, I don't know anything about soldering, electrical circuits, or dremels, so don't feel bad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, didn't get one. The display unit wasn't working.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 16, 2004)

Er, I can't post beam shots, but my Thor came in today and good grief, it is the most ridiculous spotlight I have ever seen. Some posts here said it was big, but it's much more than that, it's like a cartoon prop. If Bozo the clown had a flashlight it would be the Thor - but, I LOVE IT! ! ! It would look big in the hands of Andre the Giant-well, maybe not too big. At 11 lbs, you know you're carrying a light-it's GREAT ! ! ! I wish I had never wasted my money on all the little girlie Vector lights, since this one just blows them all away in size, run-time and even quality of spot (I compared it to the Vector 2 head 3 million CP and it is much tighter, then I compared it to the largest single bulb Vector and still it was a little tighter and brighter). I think this is a result of the large reflector combined with the higher quality Phillips bulb. 

The charger too is a full 1000ma, rather than 300-500ma like in other lights. The 7 amp needs its juice. 

Thanks Larryk for finding it at Northerntools, I was sitting on the fence at $69, but at $49, it's a steal (had to get 2). One will have to get an car HID stuffed into it, since it seems to have the room. 

I regret no beamshots, but unless they are comparison beams, or exposure is kept constant, it's hard to really compare lights. Trust me, this one is nicer than any Vector. At 100 watts, there aren't going to be huge differences, but the Thor seems to have everything working for it. Now, I understand Toppers enthusiasm. This is one great spotlight.

cheese (one happy cheese)


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 16, 2004)

Last thing, the low light option seems to run the battery through both filaments which is better than having a resistor suck up power (as in my Coleman spot/flood). So, on low power, runtime should be about 80 minutes. Beam is a bit yellow, but still very useful. 

Have I said I like this light? 

Thanks Topper, YOU ARE THE MAN!

cheese

ps, the little ones (5 and 2 yo) likened it to a helicopter spotlight (scary how they come up with that) and that's what I've been using it for-chasing them around the basement (them pretending to be criminals-hmm, maybe too much TV).


----------



## Sway (Feb 17, 2004)

Dang Cheese,

They do sound big any chance of putting some wheels on one so the kinds can ride it around in the driveway?

Sounds like a good deal with the overall performance being equal to or better than the Vectors. I think you will be real happy with the HID mod but you know beam shots are required. Wish my local Northern had one on the shelf so I could let it follow me home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 18, 2004)

I am wondering if there has ever been a 186 reply thread with no beamshots of the mentioned light.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

This could be a record /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Topper (Feb 18, 2004)

It is quite embarassing for me as I tried however my camera is not up to it. I cannot afford to buy a better one all my money is spent on flashlights and knives.
perhaps someone who can will breakdown and get one.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Velcro (Feb 28, 2004)

Any updates? I think I speak for a lot of people when I say that we're anxiously waiting for beamshots. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Topper (Feb 28, 2004)

I will paypal 5 bucks for a beamshot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif To CPF
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## Topper (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok 20.00 bucks donated to CPF for some beam shots. Last offer by me.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Sway (Mar 12, 2004)

Topper,

Wish I could help spend your money but I just can’t lay my hands on a Thor right now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Now if somebody was to send me one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey this thread is starting to get funny, I will donate $10 to CPF for a beamshot of this light.

Add this to the $20 Topper is offering,that makes $30 not a bad deal for the forum IMO, maybe this could be another way to get funds to CPF, auctioning beamshots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Cmon guys, make us pay!

Alex


----------



## jtice (Mar 13, 2004)

Geeez, you guys are gonna PAY for beamshots now?

Sounds like I need to get a new web host SOON.
So I can get the beamshot database back up and running.

( I am VERY sorry for that being down so long, my web host went flop. ) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 13, 2004)

In fact I just sent payment in advance. Sasha payment is on it's way! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now Show me the beamshot!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

AlexGT


----------



## Topper (Mar 13, 2004)

jtice, Not just any beamshot we want to see the THOR TEN MILLION CANDLE POWER beamshot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmm... that beamshot might end up looking like your backyard at noon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 13, 2004)

Is this really going to happen?

Bill


----------



## naromtap (Mar 13, 2004)

This thread has put a big, big smile on my face as I now don't feel quite so obsessed - Excellent keep it up!!
I reserve the right to keep popping back here tho in the hope of a Thor beamshot. Any of you boys used/know of the Trilight III (3x3W Luxeon III) LED Maglite conversion kit - I have one on order supposed to be good and weighs in at around 240 lumens??


----------



## dallas (Mar 13, 2004)

Got one and took some shots. I have tried to post pics before with little luck and some brain damage. Hard to capture the power of this light, it kicks *** and takes your doughnuts. I could e-mail some shots if someone else would post them.


----------



## Sway (Mar 13, 2004)

dallas,

PM sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Do I need to order pizza /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## Topper (Mar 13, 2004)

we got a nibble I hope Sway can set the hook.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Sway (Mar 13, 2004)

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

Dallas is sending me the pic's, now don't get excited or wet your self to soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif as I’m on dial up with a small mail box and I’m not sure what he is going to send, fingers crossed. 

Later
Sway


----------



## Topper (Mar 13, 2004)

I hope im out 20 bucks real soon.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Sway (Mar 13, 2004)

*DURM ROLL PLEASE*

Without further ado, *Thor Beam Shots!*

Thor 10 MCP Spotlight






Low Beam





High Beam





Beams shots are courtesy of Dallas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## Velcro (Mar 14, 2004)

Is that all?!


----------



## kongfuchicken (Mar 14, 2004)

maybe that was taken in daylight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Ginseng (Mar 14, 2004)

I wonder if you aimed the Thor and the HID blitz at each other it would create a fireball from induced fusion of the molecules in the air. A fireball would make a cool beam shot. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wilkey


----------



## Topper (Mar 14, 2004)

Perhaps that would cook a small bird. BTW paypal sent to CPF
for 20.00 for the beamshot,thanks to dallas & Sway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 15, 2004)

Finally!!!!!!!! THANK YOU DALLAS AND SWAY!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Errr. Maybe the battery was low /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif, he he he! I have to confess that after 200+ replys my expectations were set a little high,It's not a HID but the beam looks good. 

How far away is the target(Chair?)? I think my regular Thor 3.5MCP with the vector axial bulb puts out about the same ammount of light IMHO.

Thanks again for the pic, awaiting for Sasha to confirm my PP donation and change my forum status to supporter.

Alex


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello all
I am fairly new to the forum but I just wanted to add that I read this thread from the first post! Very interesting reading. The beam shots of the thor are interesting but as for wetting my self over it, well I have diapers just in case but they will probly be needed when I get my maxabeam. I should have it this week. Up till today I thought I was about the only person to modify a spot light to use a 35watt HID, My light though was just the ballast and reflector taped to a 7AH battery. I liked HID so much that I replaced the lighting on my 4x4 quad with it. It's probly the only quad in my state with 3 hid lights on it, plus now I am thinking of a mount for the Maxabeam too! That should light up the trail quite nicely!


----------



## Sway (May 24, 2004)

Err, 
New beam shots coming soon stay tuned /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Later
Sway 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## flash.... (May 24, 2004)

Hey everybody...
GregH a friend of mine and forum member stopped by with his new 10mill thor...
We did some beam shots between his Thor and my X990. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I will try to post them tonight...

I don't want to spoil anyone's fun but it was not a close race.... heh.
Can you guess which one wins? 

Anyhow After I Post the pics, you can decide for yourself.


----------



## flash.... (May 24, 2004)

Well *sigh... my photo hosting site appears to be down at the moment...
I will post as soon as I can see it's up again.
sorry for the delay.

I think Sway will have some new stuff later tonight.


----------



## Sway (May 25, 2004)

Hi Thor Fans!

I was able to get a few beam shots tonight some worked and some didn't my camera is acting up in the night setting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I used the Big Lots NELCO for comparison as they have about the same size reflector. 

Church pic's around 175yds

Thor Low power, there is a cut off shield in the lamp on low so the top half of the beam is missing... 





Thor Hi power






Halogen Blitz using tight spot





NELCO






New, old pic added 6-15-04
3MCP Vector Dual Beam





Sleeper Shot added 7-19-04







As you can see its dual filament lamp puts out a lot of light more than any of the Vectors I have tried, the one thing I didn't try was to see if the Thor would hold it's beam together at 300 Yds like the NELCO will /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif sorry. I did point it at my 1/2 mile target but it didn't light it up so the search for the affordable 1/2 mile thrower goes on.

*Dang its a big light* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Good deal for the money if you can find it on sale.

Flash your up next looking foward the the 990 pix /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## JimH (May 25, 2004)

Flash,

As a prelude to seeing your beam shots - I have both lights, and the Thor is pretty darned impressive, that is, until you turn on the X990. The X990 could reasonably be called a very large flashlight. The Thor, on the other hand, is as big as a house. If you can't afford an X990, the Thor has a pretty good throw, but it is just short of needing a trailer to tow it with.

Jim


----------



## Draco_Americanus (May 25, 2004)

You guys are right on about the Thor's masive size! I looked and played with one while at Cabela's one time and I am suprized that dang thing does not have wheels or a trailer hitch on it! I was thinking of moding it into HID as I do have a H4 based HID bulb thats a spare from my other quad mod. I just lack a ballast that does not have a D2S connector.


----------



## jtice (May 25, 2004)

WOW, great shots Sway ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

That looks like a pretty nice light.
I know my NELCO is pretty bright, and that Thor seems a LOT brighter.
Lights up and area better.

Anyone know the "real life" runtime on the Thor?
The thor is about $70, correct?


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2004)

Sway, 

Couldn't resist, LOL. Isn't it a nice platform for an HID mod with a 2-3 hour run-time? Beautiful beam shots.

Topper got 34 minutes run-time, not fully charged. 

Thor is 69 retail, 59 ebay and occasionally on sale for 49.

cheese


----------



## flash.... (May 25, 2004)

I would say the thor is an awesome light for the ca$h.
I will be getting one of my very own now after getting to evaluate one first hand.
The X990 beats it hands down, BUT... it should for what it costs.
Think about how many Thors you could have for the price of one X990! (I would still take the X990 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) but you know what I mean.
The bottom line is, If your looking for a Giant incan affordable very bright spotlight... the thor is the ticket! (I'm getting one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif)

Oh and I found out wht happened to my photo server... They shut down for approximately 5 days starting from May 23rd (evening, US time). 
There reason... 
"We hope to provide you a better and faster service after the upgrade. Thank you. TISNet Co." That is really cool. bad timing as I had just finished loading my last pic for the forum here exactly when it went down.
Anyhow, I will not be able to post my beam shots for another few days.
Sorry again.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 25, 2004)

Flash...,

I would love to see any beamshots! Do you think you could try www.photobucket.com for the next five days or so? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

EDIT: I thought somebody wrote a review about this awesome light, but I can't find it. Might somebody please be able to point me in the right direction? Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JimH (May 26, 2004)

I'll bet a Thor could beat an X990 for light output based on cost. Get yourself a trailer, mount a rack on the back, mount 7 or 8 Thors on the rack, then have a contest. Better yet, drive by a used car lot opening and steal the one they have on their trailer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Jim


----------



## Sway (May 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Sway, 

Couldn't resist, LOL. Isn't it a nice platform for an HID mod with a 2-3 hour run-time? Beautiful beam shots.

Topper got 34 minutes run-time, not fully charged. 

Thor is 69 retail, 59 ebay and occasionally on sale for 49.

cheese 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Ya Cheese /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Yep I saw Northern had them on sale for 49.95 so I let one follow me home *Dang its a big light* have I said that yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Mega room inside to do what ever you want but its a little big for my taste, it does put out a lot of light more than the NELCO but dosen't throw any farther. I tried the 1/2 mile beam shot but it just lit up the back yard like all of my other Halogen lights except for one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

So many lights and so little time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Later
Sway

*PS: Has Topper been around lately*


----------



## flash.... (May 26, 2004)

IlluminatingBikr ... thanks for the tip!
I will look them over tonight when I get back home and have access to my original photos.


----------



## jbroker83 (May 28, 2004)

Just got my Thor today....and can't wait for the sun to go down!!!!!!!!!! I did notice that in my bathroom, on hi power, it's makes the little room bright enough to think there was regular light in there, and then some.....i'm not that turned off by it's size.....I think it's size makes it look that much more impressive.....going camping next weekend....can't wait to show it off to my friends! One think's he has a great camping light in a vector 500,000 CP spotlight....wait til I pull this out of the trunk!


----------



## flash.... (May 29, 2004)

Yea! My photo server is back!!
Anyhow here are the pics:






Thor at 40 yards. fixed exposure 1.5 sec open shutter. Nice tight spot.. (must be the basket ball reflector /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )





X990 at same 40 yards. less spill bigger hotspot. fixed exposure 1.5 sec open shutter.





X990 left vs. Thor right same environment as above.





Here I square up on the fence at around 30 yards X990 left vs. Thor right.





Here is a zoomed clip of the same distance and I only allowed a .7 sec shutter at the same exposure as the others.... this allows me to see the best overall shot of the hot spots for comparason.





Lastly the two lights side by side. (lit by the side spill of a 5W 3x123 McLux! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)

As I said before... Hands down, & for the money, you cannot beat the Thor. IMHO 
Plus if you ever lose your home, you can move into this monster!!! (and still have room for mods /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

However if an X990 is ever within your grasp, do not hesitate to cease the opertunity!
some say the X990 is a 7 Million candle power light... I'm not really sure as I don't have the proper equipment to do so but what I can say is that it is brighter than the Thor by a fair margin...
So if the X990 is supposed to be 7 million CP and the Thor is dimmer, I don't think the 10 Million figure can be two accurate for the Thor as that would put the X990 a fair jump above 10 Million CP.
The Thor is still Sweet!

Oh yeah can't say it enough times, the Thor is a really big light.

Enjoy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## jtice (May 30, 2004)

NIIICE job Flash !!

Nice, real life environment.
Thor seems really nice, and alot of bang for the buck.
But, its ... big /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Then theres a x990, which, IMO, is alittle too expensive.


----------



## flash.... (May 30, 2004)

Agreed! HID in general is way overpriced but it sure is SWEET!


----------



## LEDagent (May 30, 2004)

I've got a couple of questions:

How big is the reflector on the X990. I have a spotlight with a 6.5inch reflector and the X990 looks smaller than that. I'm sure the D2 HID bulb will yield a tighter beam with a larger reflector than the X990.

How much brighter is the X990 compared to that 100W bulb? 
It doesn't look that much brighter in those pictures. I know i can't really compare technologies and prices, but in terms of brightness, they almost look the same.

One does have to consider however, than 35watts HID is still brighter than a 100w halogen. What a leap in effiency!


----------



## Sway (May 30, 2004)

Flash,

Nice beam shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif thanks for throwing in the 990 I have had me eye on them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## Topper (May 30, 2004)

Hi all I thought this thread died out along time ago. I enjoyed the beamshots. I feel much better as I had often reggreted starting this thread in total ignorance. How many THOR 10 MILLION CP's can you buy for 1 X990??
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## flash.... (May 30, 2004)

LEDagent: 

The X990's reflector is 4 inches across.
And you are right about the beam spot size, the Thor has a much larger reflector and provides a nice tight spot, tighter than the X990.

The pictures show some of the evidence but they don't do justice, the X990 has a bigger spot and the whole spot is pretty much whiter and brighter in person. It is certainly not magnitudes or anything but I will say there were three people present when GregH and I did the comparason.

We shot the Thor first, It got OOOhs and Ahhs as well. but when the X990 got up to brightness everyone knew the outcome before we switched the Thor back on. Once we did do the side by side no one would debate the difference in total output. It was a hands down decision. 

But overall I think this is the point of the Thor, We are putting it up aginst a light that should be way out of it's league. Instead, we see a Incan that comes very close for a very nice price.. I should say this,.. I have compared the X990 to the vector and a couple of other contender bright Incan spots and none of them came anywhere near the X990, But the Thor gets close.
Says alot when you can get a light that bright for under $100. It's cheaper than that right?

It puts the Thor in a class by itself in my opinion. it's a really bright affordable light. It's just doubles as a condo in case you need the extra space. I do wish it could come in a smaller package but I don't think the beam would be as nice as with the baskett ball reflector.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## AlexGT (May 31, 2004)

Is there a place in/near Houston where I can check out this light? I tried Bass Pro and Academy with no luck.

Alex


----------



## Topper (May 31, 2004)

Hi all, I answered my own question sort of, I found out the replacement X990 lamp is over 100.00 bucks the lamp not the light just the lamp. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif thats 30.00 more than the THOR total package. I admit the X990 is real bright however I think five or six Boy Scouts outfitted with THOR 10mill CP units would outshine a Navy Seal armed with the X990 and still come out cheaper. THOR rules /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (still trying to justify the SF M6 I bought used)
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jun 1, 2004)

Many but price has never been the deciding factor over quality and Lumen x Throw(distance) here on CPF. Also the THOR is Big. Most likely enough room inside to fit a 100 watt or better HID (X990 is only 35 watt D2S) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever!

My Lights LightWar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 1, 2004)

Er, um, where can I get a 100 watt HID? The 35 watters are everywhere on ebay for 50-60 bucks and can get stuffed pretty easily into a Thor. 

Flash, beautiful beam shots. The X990 looks a fair amount brighter, especially with the side by side shots, which always seem to tell the true story.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jun 3, 2004)

People interested in this light might want to check out this thread for a great deal!


----------



## jtice (Jun 4, 2004)

What kind of runtimes are you guys getting with the Thor?

I am about 2 seconds away from ordering one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jun 4, 2004)

Mine should be coming in sometime next week, though late today is not IMPOSSIBLE...(hope,hope,hope...)
I got to try the Harbor Freight light today at the office, and while it does have a VERY non-shiny reflector, it has to be at another price point for light for the dollar... $15.00!!!
With a replacable battery! It was the same cost as the SAME light, WITHOUT the battry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## deek (Jun 9, 2004)

the THOR can now be had for $39.95 at CostCo.


----------



## spotter1 (Jun 11, 2004)

Where can an extra battery for the THOR be purchased? Does the THOR include a 12 volt automotive adapter and can this power the THOR while the battery is installed?


----------



## jtice (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes, the THOR comes with a house AND car charger.

It will power the light while the battery is in it, but I think alot of lights say that will damage teh battery, sence it is basiaclly charging, and discharging it at once.


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 11, 2004)

Shouldn't it be OK, since when it's hooked to the car, it's just floating a voltage of around 14.4 and the light is working off the car alternator, or battery, so the Thor's battery is being charged, not discharged. Although why more manufactures don't have this feature, I don't know.


----------



## nopey (Jun 13, 2004)

While looking for information about this Thor light I came across this forum. It’s been fun reading all this. Anyway, I found this light on sale at Costco.com for $39.99 until June 30. Try the link below or look for item number 789155. It’s normally $49.99 but during June it’s $10 off. Not a bad price. Shipping to CA was $7.16. 

http://www.costco.com/frameset.asp?trg=product%2Easp&catid=114&subid=858&hierid=1426&prdid=10044099&log=


----------



## TheBeam (Jun 14, 2004)

Look Here . This looks the same to me. $30.00 cheaper too.


----------



## jtice (Jun 14, 2004)

Thats the 3 Million CP version.

The one at Costco is 10 MCP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Mine will be here this Wensday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 14, 2004)

The Harbor Freight one is completely different and also a complete waste of money. It only weighs 4 lbs, that's ridiculously light. The real Thor weighs in at 11 lbs.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jun 14, 2004)

The UPS tracking shows mine to be coming in today!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## KartRacer31 (Jun 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if this light is available at the Costco stores or only through the Costco website?


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jun 15, 2004)

It came in!!!

Could not resist... I admit that I pressed the power button without charging it first... The manual said that this is bad for it, but could anyone wait for a 20 HOUR first charge before even seeing it for a few sec???

Well, it did not seem THAT bright, but then I pointed it at a tree a LONG way away and it looked like there was a streetlight shining on it...And that was impressive for a non-charged light...
Only problem that I saw was that, when I shined it up into the sky, the beam seemed to come into focus about 10-15 feet above the light and then diverged...Is this normal???
Hey Sway and flash....do your lights do that too???
It is both SMALLER than I expected, AND HUGE... If you understand what I mean...
If I had not just got the Harbor Freight giant last week, I would probably think that it was a giant, but after using it for a while, this light merely seems large /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

Ohhh, and I had the stupid idea of trying to see if both filaments glowed if both switches were turned on...I do NOT advise you to try this experiment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif (when are those spots going away???)...Note: I did NOT look into the beam...Just the bulb from the side...
This is the first light that I have that scares me....(And I have some of the REALLY BRIGHT Surefires)
Do NOT let a kid get a hold of one of these...They could EASILY hurt themselves or someone else!!!
I cannot wait to test it tomorrow night <BarbraStreisandMode>Tomorrow Night...Tomorrow Night...</BarbraStreisandMode>


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jun 15, 2004)

I have got one of these The beam in mine is fairly uniform,
It is very bright and I have to hide it from the kids.


----------



## jtice (Jun 15, 2004)

Sounds great guys, mine is due here tomorow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I was also wondering about the two switches on the side.
I assume, one is low, and one is high?
That is kinda odd, I would hope that having both on at once wouldnt hurt it.

Is the bulb actually dual filament?

Ill let you guys know what I think of mine when it arrives.....errrr, rather,,, 20 hours after it arrives. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 15, 2004)

It's a dual filament bulb, with both filaments being on for low beam (burning a bright orange color) and only the single high beam filament being on for high. Having both switches on won't hurt it, it just goes into high beam mode.

The focus does diverge a little, but it seems to throw better than any Vector. So, if compare it to other 100 watt lights and it isn't out-throwing them, then it may need adjustment. Or, just take the plunge and stuff a 35 watt automotive HID into it and then you will out-throw all those ordinary lights and have a nearly 2 hour run-time.

cheese

ps, I too couldn't wait to turn it on, and no, I can't imagine that will somehow hurt the battery anymore than just running the battery down. SLAs like to always be topped up (but not overcharged), so I bought a float charger for the Thor and now no worries.


----------



## jtice (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmm, its odd that both filaments are on during low mode.

Hmm, that might be worth modding to HID some time.
MORE light, and MORE runtime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif what more could you ask for? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif .... oh,, yea, smaller, and water tight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sway (Jun 15, 2004)

On the one I tried out only the low beam filament burned on low and gave a 180 Deg beam pattern?


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmm, they may be wired differently. I assumed that for low, it was using two filaments to increase the resistance (instead of using a separate resistor) and thus cut the current and increase runtime. I thought that idea was pretty clever. On low, it was pretty easy to look at the 2 filaments and see them both on. On high, it kinda hurt, but I only saw one being on.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jun 16, 2004)

The papers that came with my Thor(from Costco) said that turning on the light with it pluged in(House OR 12V) would damage the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jamesraykenney said:*
The papers that came with my Thor(from Costco) said that turning on the light with it pluged in(House OR 12V) would damage the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats too bad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I like being able to do that, especially in the truck.
Oh well, might just have to mod it with another swtich to switch it to run off the cord. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jun 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
It's a dual filament bulb, with both filaments being on for low beam (burning a bright orange color) and only the single high beam filament being on for high. Having both switches on won't hurt it, it just goes into high beam mode.

The focus does diverge a little, but it seems to throw better than any Vector. So, if compare it to other 100 watt lights and it isn't out-throwing them, then it may need adjustment. Or, just take the plunge and stuff a 35 watt automotive HID into it and then you will out-throw all those ordinary lights and have a nearly 2 hour run-time.

cheese

ps, I too couldn't wait to turn it on, and no, I can't imagine that will somehow hurt the battery anymore than just running the battery down. SLAs like to always be topped up (but not overcharged), so I bought a float charger for the Thor and now no worries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Info on the float charger NOW, or I will /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Will it work on the Harbor Freight 3MCP also???
How much???
Where did you get it???
I am VERY new to this type of rechargeable and know almost nothing about them, other than NOT to EVER let them completely discharge!!!

You said BOTH filaments are on for LOW beam??? Do they reduce the current, or is it just a consequence of running them in serial(or do they run in Parallel???)?

There IS a problem the the switch PLACEMENT....
It CAME ON in the carry bag...
I only realized it when I smelt melting plastic(the bag, not the light<wipe brow>) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Hmmmmm... 2 hour run-time... Hmmm... HID... Hmmm.........
How much would that cost....
I must know soon, so that I will know whether to order another one of these to work on... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 16, 2004)

I am also interested in the float charger! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 16, 2004)

In my Thor's manual it says it only needs 8 hours to be fully charged. Why does yours say 20?


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 16, 2004)

I gutted the light (well, there's not much to gut) and then just ran 2 wires directly outside the light from the battery which can be hooked to any float charger (available at any auto/hardware/homesupply store). They just have to state that they "float" the voltage or have some kind of regulation. Mine starts off at 1.5 amps to charge (which may be a little high for a 7 amp battery-but it was the lowest float charger I could find) and brings the voltage up to 14.4 volts and then trickles it at 13.2 volts at a few milliamps. I got my float charger from Farm and Fleet for 29 bucks. So far so good. Use the light nearly every night and so far no problems. It's nice to see the orange light for charging and then see it green when "floating".

The low beam uses the filaments in series thus increasing resistance and using about half the current. But it's kinda of a low yellow glowing light. 

HID mod (cheap way), just get a late model HID car headlamp assembly that's been in a crash from ebay, about 50-80 bucks. Disassemble it. Then the fun begins of trying to put it in the Thor. The ballast should still go on the outside, since the HID bulb is pretty long and needs a lot of room inside the light. Plus, the ballast will stay cooler outside. 1.25 inner diameter PVC pipe and epoxy are then used to rig up a mount for the HID bulb. Heat, even with a 1 hour run time has not been a problem. Don't ever let the light flicker, that means the voltage is too low and the HID bulb will get destroyed. Don't muck with the wiring too much, use what comes out of the headlamp assembly, HIDs are more complicated than they appear, but if you get it right, they work great.

have fun,
cheese


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 16, 2004)

It's a 7 amp battery and the charger that comes with it is rated 1,000 mamps or 1 amp, so 8 hours seems to be a more correct time to charge. Seems like if you went much longer you would start to cook the batterty


----------



## jtice (Jun 16, 2004)

Does the charger that comes with it,, auto shutoff?
Or, will it hurt the battery if I leave it plugged in all the time?
If so, I guess I need to get the battery pretty low before charging it again?


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't thing any of those wallwart chargers are auto-shut off. You could check the voltage and see how high it goes, IRC, it went up to about 15 volts when I checked mine and that's a little high for a SLA. The battery will get hurt if it's always that high. 

With SLAs, you usually don't aim to get the battery really low. SLAs do better being slightly discharged and then re-charged immediately (like starting your car, 1,000's of cycles with no problems). Otherwise they sulfate, or something like that. If you use it for 1/2 it's total time, i.e. 20 minutes, you can charge for 4 hours. Float chargers eliminate the guess work of how long to charge.


----------



## jtice (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Cheesy,

Sounds like if I want this thing to last me, and be ready when ever I need it, I need to get a float charger.
So, for the most part, it wont hurt it, if I leave it on the float charger? 
Could I leave it on that float for say, 4 to 5 days, use it, then float it for 4 or 5 days, etc, etc?


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey guys, if the Thor is that big maybe you could remove the SLA completely and mount enough NiMH cells inside to supply 12V to the bulb. That would make the voltage stay more constant throughout the entire runtime, and would be easier to charge than the SLA seems to be, with less risk of cooking it. Just an idea! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 16, 2004)

jtice, 

It can float for the year, no problem, always ready, fully charged.

NiMH would probably be a significant weight reduction too, and thus in my case, the kids would be able to lift the Thor more easily and blind each other. I think you have to be pretty careful with NiMH too, peaking them and also not overcharging them. Then if you filled the Thor with enough NiMHs (going slightly over 12 volts to allow for internal resistance), you'd also have to get a separate external charger, and costs will start to add up.

Eh, I have an HID in it now, which is regulated, so output is constant.

cheese


----------



## jtice (Jun 16, 2004)

Cheesey,

Is your HID ballast internal or external.
I wouldnt mind modding mine to a HID, if I could make it all internal.

heh, listen to me, I havnet even got the light yet, and im talking about modding it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Its due to arrive today though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 16, 2004)

I put it on the bottom of the light, just drilling it into position with wood screws - frankenstein style. I think the ballast is relatively water-resistant since it's from a car. In retrospect, it's good I put the ballast there since the HID bulb is fairly long and it doesn't look like there would be much room for it in the light itself. Depending on the size of the ballast, you could get it on the inside of the light, but mount the bulb first in the reflector and then see what you have left. I think the light can be made somewhat water-resistant (by plugging up the little vents on the bottom), but it's no dive light.

Now, after the HID mod, I have one extra switch and can't decide what extra light to hook up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif.


----------



## jtice (Jun 16, 2004)

Do you think the light would be ok, if those vents are sealed up?
Will heat buildup be too much?

I was thinking about modding a Pelican Aqua King, but its sealed TIGHT.
Would heat buildup be bad, for say a 35W hid in it?


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the bulb would be fine. Scubaboard has discussed this before with no conclusions , although maybe in some other site they may have come up with something useful.

The problem looking at the aqua-king is the length of the HID bulb-it's very long and awkward. Plus, the 35 watt ballast wouldn't make it in there. Seems like you'd be better off with a WA 10 or 21 watt HID, ballast will be much smaller.

Thor HID mod is the easiest, since it's just so stupid big. Eh, after using the high/low beams you may like it as is. It's still a great light just with the standard bulbs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## TheBeam (Jun 16, 2004)

Any more beam shots?


----------



## Sway (Jun 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TheBeam said:*
Any more beam shots? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think Ticey is planning some beam shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif it should be dark in Fairmont W.V. soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## TheBeam (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for that refreshing information. I can't wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jun 16, 2004)

I should maybe try this as I have a HID that has a H4 base, was a spare from a modification I did to my quad. I am kinda suprized that the ballast would not fit inside the housing for the thor? What brand ballast was used? I enclosed the ballast and igniter into a non vented project box for the blitz sl240 mod and thermal problems have not been an issue. One thing I see a lot of is people being concerned about the temp of the D2S bulb melting stuff, one must remember is it's only dissipating 35watts worth of heat. the stock bulb in say a thor is dissipating 100watts of heat! now thats more prone to melt stuff!. Hella makes an hid driving light in a DE housing and they are very small and one can still touch the housing when it's been on for a while. I have 4 of them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Jun 17, 2004)

I got my THOR last night !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Heres a quck review of the light... beamshots to come soon! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

THOR Review


----------



## jtice (Jun 17, 2004)

I got my THOR last night!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Heres a quick review of the light.... beamshots to come very soon! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

THOR Review


----------



## cheesehead (Jun 17, 2004)

DA,

The HID set I used was from a auto headlamp assembly and the ballast was about 4 inches square. I think it could be stuffed into the light, but then it would be sitting right next to the reflector and the 35 watt bulb. It would probably be ok, but I just can't stand things that aren't reliable and I figured putting it on the outside would be better. Seems like the WAs ballasts can't go over 90C, so I think the temp sitting on the reflector for a long time would come close, but still be ok. But, the ballast on the bottom of the light is barely noticeable (since it's such a stupid big light to begin with). 

You're right about the heat, 35 watts doesn't make that much heat since I have it mounted in PVC with 5 minute epoxy and it's holding together just fine. Plus, glass on the lights reflector gets only a little hot to the touch after an hour or so.


----------



## indenial (Jun 18, 2004)

Ordered one through Costco. The fact that it is even comparable to the X990 at such a cheap price is amazing. $50.00 is a bargain by any measure.


----------



## nexro (Jun 18, 2004)

I noticed that Costco is giving a USD 10 rebate for the Thor spotlight. That makes it USD 40 for such a bright light!
Too bad there's no way to have that large light shipped here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## markdi (Jun 19, 2004)

how much brighter is the thor compared to 
my 2 million cp 12 volt vector ?

Is the thor brighter than the dual bulb 3 million cp vector

thanks Mark D.


----------



## Sway (Jun 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
how much brighter is the thor compared to 
my 2 million cp 12 volt vector ?

Is the thor brighter than the dual bulb 3 million cp vector

thanks Mark D. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Mark,

If you will page back several chapters in this adventure to 5-25-04 you will see several beam shots I posted that includes the 3MCP dual beam Vector /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## markdi (Jun 19, 2004)

so run time is about 45 minutes on high ?

how long will it run in low beam mode ?


----------



## indenial (Jun 26, 2004)

I hope this isn't considered too far off topic. I found this case at Target for $19.99. It's as if it were custom-made for the THOR. A perfect fit. And there's plenty of room for the accessories. Unfortunately that was the only color available. And the handle is a mod.


----------



## Topper (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow look how far this has gone. We have a made to fit THOR
10MILLION BirdCooker Case. I do not have a local Target.
A shame as I need one of those. Off topic was the Coffeholics that invaded at one point. I love the "lets mod it" threads. I think I will keep mine like it is. I am amazed at the number of looks this has gotten. I felt much hostiliy when I started this Thread and I am glad it has turned into something bigger than that. I have no hard feelings to anyone that has posted or vented on this thread.
I was joking about the Garlic flavored bird seed other than that I was straight with all you guys.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## indenial (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm a non-techie, therefore any attempt on my part to "mod" this light would inevitably render it useless. I'd like to see some comparisons to the Dorcy 3MCP I've seen around. Anyone own one?


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jun 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sway said:*
If you will page back several chapters in this adventure to 5-25-04 you will see several beam shots I posted that includes the 3MCP dual beam Vector /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Later
Sway 

[/ QUOTE ]

From what I've read/seen, there is NO comparison to the Dorcy 3MCP. The THOR is, at this point in time, the brightest commercially available halogen spotlight for <$100 period.


----------



## indenial (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, I kinda suspected that. I wonder if Costco has sold out of these yet? I may order another one!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jun 28, 2004)

My dad placed an order last night without any trouble. Being Costco, I doubt they'll run out before the special is up.


----------



## NightStorm (Jun 29, 2004)

indenial,

Nice find on the case. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Everyone,

The Costco in Shoreline, WA has Thor 10Ms in stock for $24.99! There was only one palette full in the "Seasonal Goods" section. Better hurry!

Dan


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jun 30, 2004)

Dan,
See my post on your other thread. I want to confirm that this is indeed the Thor 10MCP spot. I'll be really pissed since I checked with the store before placing the online order, and they told me they wouldn't have it. Could have save $15 on the light plus the $7.16 handling fee! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif Could have almost bought two lights for that!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

We need an in-store Costco item # (6 digits, should be on your receipt).


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jul 8, 2004)

I ordered mine from Costco on the 25th... and their site still lables it as 'In Processing.'

Their site no longer lists them as a product.

If the status doesn't change tomorrow, I'll cancel my order, and buy one somewhere else at a higher price. I wanted to make a HID mod on the Thor for an upcoming camping trip, and the Thor is the only part that didn't arrive.


----------



## Sway (Jul 8, 2004)

PsycoBob,

Northern Tool has them and they were on sale at one time I don't recall the price though.

Later
Sway


----------



## thevirusunknown (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm having the same problem, I ordered mine on the 26th and it still just says, "In Process". I think that I'll call and see what the deal is before I cancel my order. 

BTW, does anyone know of any really easy Thor mods, like just better bulbs you can buy and drop right in, without having to change the circuit and add ballasts?


----------



## wtn (Jul 8, 2004)

I ordered mine from Costco on the 30th - same status - in
process. Called them at the 1-800 number - waited 20 mins
to get to a live person. Told her I wanted to cancel my order
and also asked why is it still in process after 9 days? She
says Costco does not have a warehouse - we order from the 
manufacturer also from China. Gee it would be nice to mention
that on your web site because I would not have ordered it.
Plus I will never order anything from Costco again. OK -
your order has been cancelled - have a nice day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## thevirusunknown (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow.... that really sucks... guess im gonna cancel and order somewhere else, who has the lowest price for the 10 mil thor right now?


----------



## Topper (Jul 8, 2004)

I got mine at Cabelas not the cheapest but they had them.
That was awhile ago tou might give them a call.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jul 8, 2004)

The easiest mod is to wander off the the local 'performance autoparts' store, and buy a non-street-legal H4 headlamp. 130watt monsters are available, and cost under $10.

Sylvania Silverstars are also available in H4 bases, and use a 'hot-mirror' coating to reflect most of the infrared back into the bulb, increasing filament temperatures and efficiency. It gives about 40% more light than a stock automotive bulb, while staying within street-legal wattage limits. Silverstars aren't cheap, but it'll give better runtime than a high-wattage bulb. They usually come in packs of two, but I think they sell singles.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 8, 2004)

I have silverstars in my jeep and am quite happy with them. I got them from ebay at about half the cost of the local store. They may be a good choise for a thor mod


----------



## indenial (Jul 9, 2004)

They do come in single packs. I just bought the Sylvania Silverstar 9003 ST model and it cost 24.99 plus tax at Kraegen's. Works beautifully and the light seems whiter to me. If I had a second THOR I'd place them side by side to compare. 

Edit: And yeah, they are a lot cheaper on Ebay. But at least I didn't pay shipping and there's something to be said for instant gratification!


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jul 9, 2004)

Instant gratification is what we're all about. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I canceled mine, and ordered one from here. 

Roadpro is the OEM for the Thor 10mcp. I dunno if they make the 3.5mcp Thor.


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 11, 2004)

Silverstar may be a nice bulb, but for 20-30 bucks more you can get an HID headlight assembly on ebay (from a wrecked car) and make an HID. Runtine about 2 hours. Easy mod. Stupid bright. Next closet light would be an x990 at 400 clams, so well worth the effort.

cheese


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jul 11, 2004)

As soon as my Thor and H4 adapter arrives, I'll assemble my 35/50w HID mod. Since I have a second bulb, I might make another in a month or so- most likely using a 35w ballast from eBay, rather than that $200 35/50w unit.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 11, 2004)

I just saw this page.

It claims that there is a 60/55W H4 Xenon lamp for the thor. "New Xenon type, 50% brighter, 65% longer life!"

Anyone try that out? I doubt the claim is quite right (15 million CP ?!?!?!), but it might be worth a try, and at $10.50 it must be worth a try.


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 11, 2004)

bindibadgi, 

The bulb may be one of those fancy "infrared reflecting" bulbs that reflect the infrared back onto the filament, making it run hotter with less power /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. Then their claims would be accurate. Sounds like the Silver Star does the same. But, it's no HID. HIDs run the same regardless of battery voltage and are just nice clean white light. The incandescents, regardless of the type will slowly get dimmer as you use them and the battery voltage drops. And also the incandescents are usually designed for cars and that voltage is about 14.4 so most icans are "underdriven" with a typical 13.2 fully charged spotlight. 

PsycoBob[Q2] 

Keep us updated with the 35/50w Kenrad mod /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif, I've been eyeing one for a while and if it's a big difference between 35 and 50, then I guess I'll have no choice but to get one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif. Some very nice pics previously posted show a big difference, but with the naked eye, I'm not sure if the differences are that great. Also a few reliabilty issues have kept me away from that ballast, er,...and,...I'm too cheap /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif.

cheese


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry, Silver Star? I think I missed something here.

I realise that HID will kick butt when it comes to clean colour and runtime, but I am but a poor, lost circus performer. Is there a village nearby?

Sorry. I got Princess Bride fever. Truly though. I wish I could afford the HID mod, but I can't, so I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this replacement globe was worth a burl.


----------



## markdi (Jul 12, 2004)

check out these h4 bulbs

H4 P43T 110/85W 
H4X13590 H4 P43T 135/90W SINGLE 
CH415100 H4 P43T 150/100W CERAMIC BASE SINGLE 
CH41835 H4 P43T 180/135W CERAMIC BASE 

http://www.piaa.co.uk/bulbs/bulbshow.asp?ID=halogen


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 12, 2004)

bindibadgi 

The Silverstar bulb is quoted at 24.99, a used HID headlight assembly on ebay is around 50-60, so the cost difference isn't that great. Although, the prices are likely all different in Australia (and I'm sure the Silverstar is cheaper on ebay).

Indenial liked the bulb and at 65 watts, then runtime will be well over an hour.


----------



## thevirusunknown (Jul 12, 2004)

@#$%!!!!

I canceled my Costco order on Saturday and ordered one from Northern Tools. I got a confirmation email from Costo that the order was canceled on sunday and got a confirmation email from Northern Tools that my Thor was being shipped.

Today I get two emails from Costo, one saying they can't cancel the order because it shipped. The other email confirming the shipment! ARGH! I guess I'm gonna try and send the Thor from Northern Tools back because it cost more from there... I doubt I really need two of these...


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 13, 2004)

I found one at the local Bunnings (hardware - I don't know if you have Bunnings in the States?) for $85AU, which is about $60US - not bad considering I'd have to pay about that much to get it here from the US, and it comes with a 240V plug for OZ. Anyway, alls I wanted to say is that I had no idea how _*HUGE*_ these things are!!

I couldn't stop laughing. But I like them a lot.


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 13, 2004)

We just got these issued last night. I haven't been able to check one out in darkness, but in the late dawn at about 5 A.M. It was still reaching across a field, and could still be seen on a building. I was very impressed. A bit big, but I want my own now.


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 13, 2004)

YOU NEED AT LEAST 2 OF THESE LIGHTS, WHAT ARE YOU CRAZY? You need one for the obligatory HID mod (choose your own ballast, I am now longer promoting the cheap headlights assemblies you can buy on ebay for 50 bucks). The second one you keep as is and compare it to the HID, then you'll HID the second one. In addition, putting a radio on one of them, is a good idea too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif.

cheese

ps. I too couldn't stop laughing at the size of this light, it's just ridiculous /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif.


----------



## Minjin (Jul 13, 2004)

Why don't you recommend used headlight assemblies anymore? (I'm guessing the "now" is supposed to be "no")

Mark


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 13, 2004)

Nobody else seems to share the same enthusiasm for the cheap headlight assemblies. Mine works great, despite being hooked up to the battery in reverse polarity at least 3 times /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif. Everybody wants the 35/50 watt Kenrad ballasts that break if you sneeze on them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.

cheese.


----------



## markdi (Jul 13, 2004)

how do you know that the 35/50 watt Kenrad ballasts are so delicate ?
how many have failed on you ?
I have not read any posts about them failing Have I missed something ?


----------



## Sway (Jul 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
how do you know that the 35/50 watt Kenrad ballasts are so delicate ?
how many have failed on you ?
I have not read any posts about them failing Have I missed something ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Errr you had to ask sore subject with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

I think what Cheese is saying is they are not *Sway Proof* but not many things are. I have several setting here fried to a crisp because I have tried to do things with them they were not designed to do but somebody else here has had one to fail also not sure why /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Delicate, could be /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif most women find me very disagreeable after a short period of time also /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## Topper (Jul 13, 2004)

Sway ,We have at least one thing in common. Scary 
Topper


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
check out these h4 bulbs

H4 P43T 110/85W 
H4X13590 H4 P43T 135/90W SINGLE 
CH415100 H4 P43T 150/100W CERAMIC BASE SINGLE 
CH41835 H4 P43T 180/135W CERAMIC BASE 

http://www.piaa.co.uk/bulbs/bulbshow.asp?ID=halogen 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would the last bulb work in the thor? How much runtime do you think you'ld get out of it? And how many lumens do you think it would put out, how many lumens does the thor put out with the stock bulb? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jul 13, 2004)

I just got my recently-ordered one, and hopped on here to mention how HUGE this thing is... and saw thevirusunknown's comment. After checking, it seems Costco already shipped mine, too. It'll arrive on the 16th, a day after the HID-H4 adapter. Total cost for my Hid-Thor rig is around $360, including 3-day shipping for some parts. I may eventually mod the other thor with a cheaper ballast and a 5w LS on the other switch for 'walkabout-beam.'

I'll post updates, and try to take a few pics of the two Thors- I'm going on a weeklong camping trip next week, and I'll try for a few good long-distance shots.

Lasercrazy, it SHOULD work fine, but you may need to upgrade the wiring if anything starts to melt. Worst case, you overheat the whole light.

As much as I like the thought of getting a second Thor, I'm kinda pissed that they didn't actually cancel it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


/edit
After looking at this thing, I remembered something- someone earlier mentioned that the light ran both filaments in series for 'low' beam. I dunno if mine did that originally, but when I wired the bulb back up for reassembly, I hooked it up differently- real hi/lo beam functions. The connectors are just insulated spade connectors, not a automotive-type fool-proof bracket. Experimenters R Us. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Leszek (Jul 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PsycoBob[Q2] said:*
After looking at this thing, I remembered something- someone earlier mentioned that the light ran both filaments in series for 'low' beam. I dunno if mine did that originally, but when I wired the bulb back up for reassembly, I hooked it up differently- real hi/lo beam functions. The connectors are just insulated spade connectors, not a automotive-type fool-proof bracket. Experimenters R Us. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The "real hi/low" on the thor is poinless. The low beam is 90W, while the high beam is 100W. Running just the low beam you get a lot less light due to the internal (to the bulb) reflector and pretty much the same running time as the high beam. Runnng both in paralell you will not get much more light than high beam alone, as the voltage drop is too great even for this SLA, and you will get 20min running time.

The low power in series on the other hand gives you 48W for 90min running time and in my opinion better light output than the 90W low beam only of your new setup.


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2004)

Dont they have 50/100 watt or something like that in h4 bulbs ?

It would be a whiter low power mode


----------



## Leszek (Jul 14, 2004)

Regular H4 bulbs are 55/65W. The high power bulbs used in the Thor are 90/100W. Thor's reflector is tuned for the high beam. If you just use the low beam in low power mode you have two big disadvantages vs. the "in series" low power mode:
1) low beam filament has an internal shield so the light output only uses half of the Thor's reflector and your light output is shaped like 1/2 circle.
2) low beam is not at the focal point of the reflector so instead of getting a nice focused spot you get 1/2 donut diffused light output.
The "in series" low power mode has none of those issues as the high beam filament is used.


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jul 14, 2004)

The plus side of my rewiring is that it provides a floodlight without wasting light into the sky- good for lighting a large area, but really bad throw and no real improvement in runtime. The little in-bulb shield is metal, and reflects most of the light it blocks. For my personal use, I really need 3 beams- Bright spot, low flood, and task light (5w LS or something).

If I could get a 100/50w H4, I'd be thrilled.... But considering the original application for H4 bulbs, I doubt I'll find one for a sane price.


UPS tried to deliver the H4-HID adapter a day early, but I was already @ work. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Ra (Jul 15, 2004)

I think I am one of the newest members, signed in just a few minutes ago! So,, greetings from the Netherlands..

I am an optical engineer, and what amazes me is that you all fall for the 10-Million Candlepower anouncements from the factories!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif BADD!!

Here are some facts:

First the actual word is: Beam Candlepower, and it is used the wrong way! Spotlights do two things, they produce a certain amount of lumens (a lot) and they can shine over a certain distance. One has nothing to do with the other!
A 1mw laserpointer reaches far into the night, but can you light up your room with it? Before you get bored reading this: I am in the posession of a calibrated Beam-Candlepower-Measuring-Device (call it a BCMD !)
I have measured some spotlights wich had the 2-million CP
mark on the backside. The highest value I ever measured was 
200k-CP (for 2minutes.it soon dropped to 170k due to the increase of internal resistance of the batt.)

Theory points the same way: the surface-brightness of the best halogen-bulbs NEVER CAN COME EVEN CLOSE to the value needed for reaching 2m-CP using a perfect reflector of 5" diameter
Ofcource, using a 100Watt halogen-bulb gives a lot of light, but that light travels no further than when you use a 50Watt bulb!

Indeed, using HID will pump up the CP's a factor 4 or so, but still way under 10m-CP!!. But i must admit, the light-output is amazing!

Still the only way to reach 10m-CP in a portable way (with lower lumens output I'm afraid) is xenon-arc (Maxabeam)
The surface-brightness of Xenon-arc is about 60 times that of the best halogen-bulb and that makes the diference in therms of reach, directly coupled to beam-candlepower!!

I hope youre still awake after this!!

Greetings


----------



## dontdiewondering (Jul 15, 2004)

I just recieved my THOR-X from Cabelas. I think that I am the only one in Canada that has one. I get a warm fuzzy feeling about the whole idea.


----------



## Leszek (Jul 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ra said:*
I am an optical engineer, and what amazes me is that you all fall for the 10-Million Candlepower anouncements from the factories!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif BADD!!


[/ QUOTE ]

What do you base your statement on? Nobody on this forum is that stupid and you should not pass such a quick judgement. The Thor's price/performance ratio is one of the best in the industry and that's what makes everybody excited about Thor.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't think anyone believed the stupid claim it was putting out 10 million CP.


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome Ra,

Brilliant, well written summary /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. Like the other posts said, no one here believed the 10 million CP claim but I don't think you were trying to inflame anyone. WAY WAY WAY back in the beginning of this thread this 10 million CP non-sense was all discussed. 

So, only the Xenon arc can throw a beam onto low lying clouds, very sad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif (because they are so expensive) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif. 

cheese


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, I am getting confused here....

What is the STOCK bulb in the THOR...
I thought it was a 100W H4...
Is that correct?
Or is it a 65W???
If it is a 65W, I can see how using a IR/mirror would make it quite a bit brighter... But if it was a 100W, putting a 65W with IR/mirror would give a LOT extra runtime but almost no difference in brightness.

So I guess I can assume that the THOR uses a 65W???

Would using a 100W overheat the THOR???
How about the 135W(I think) that was mentioned?


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 15, 2004)

It's a 100/90 watt H4. Don't waste you time with other bulbs, get an HID headlight assembly from ebay for 50 bucks and make the Thor into an HID light. All the other stuff is non-sense, IMHO (well, run-time will increase with the 65 or 55 watt bulbs, but you get real good runtime with a 35 watt HID).

cheese


----------



## Ra (Jul 15, 2004)

Point taken!! Sorry Leszek, it was not my intention to affend you in any way. Indeed I should know that the members of this forum know what they are talking about, and having just had a peek at your Thor-modification, i conclude that you don't need to buy a few million CP's in a box,you simply make them yourselves!! I must say, neat stuff! And cheesehead: youre right too, i didn't take the costs into account. Maybe I should go to that WAY WAY WAY back and pickup there before saying things that already have been said!!

No hard feelings????

Later.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif (those Graemlins are great!)


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, maybe you are the person to ask this...

What determines the 'Throw' of a light???
From what you said it sounded like the surface temp. of the emittor. I always thought it was just a matter of the shape of the reflector.


----------



## Ra (Jul 15, 2004)

Okay, Jamesraykenney, here it comes:

The throw of a torchlight indeed depens on the quality of the reflector (reflectance, parabolic shape)but that is not the most important factor. The amount of light you receive from a spotlight at certain distance depends on a combination of two things: Reflectordiameter and aparent surface-brightness of the reflector.

A filament of a halogen-bulb transmits a cetain amount of light per square mm (or inch) The reflector is a mirror that sends every ray it receives from the lamp to one specific point (infinity) Seen from that point the reflector should be lit by the filament over it's entire surface.
But nature has a law that says that the aparent(help me with the spelling!) suface-brightness of the reflector seen from that point at infinity can not be higher than the surface-brightness of the source, in fact with the most perfect reflector you can buy you won't reflect more than 85% of the lamps surface-brightness!
The nickel-rhodium-reflector used by Maxabeam does even less: 70% (but is far more stable under UV-radiation)

So, in case of the Thor, to obtain a better throw using the same reflector you should increase the surface-brightness of the filament: answer: HID! Gives about 4 times the surface-brightness, combined with the higher efficaicy its the best of two worlds: MANY MANY Lumens, and better throw

I modified a Maxabeam, picked out the best reflector from a large shipment choose the best lamp for the job, even applied AR-coatings on the front lens adding a 600k-CP to the main bundle. the result: 8 million Beam-CP at peak power! Good for a throw of about 4 kilometres (2.5miles) tested on a white factory. But if it comes to amount of lumens i'm afraid that it doesn't come close to the Thor HID. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
If you tell me how to place fotos at this forum I kan show some neat stuff!

If you still have questions, ask them..

Ra


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome Ra! We could certainly use an optics expert here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Please come by the "low output" LED forums if you get a chance! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Welcome Ra,

Brilliant, well written summary /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif. Like the other posts said, no one here believed the 10 million CP claim but I don't think you were trying to inflame anyone. WAY WAY WAY back in the beginning of this thread this 10 million CP non-sense was all discussed. 

So, only the Xenon arc can throw a beam onto low lying clouds, very sad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif (because they are so expensive) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif. 

cheese 

[/ QUOTE ]

My MaxaBeam will defently throw to low lying clouds. I was highly impressed when I tryed that. I Don't belive the HID modded Blitz lightforce will even throw that far. I think it does but becuse the beam spread is wider then the maxabeam it's hard to tell if it's hitting a cloud or just dust in the air.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to the group Ra! 

Quick question, would you happen to have the old reflector the your MaxaBeam used? Or do you know where I could get a reflector for that size of a arc or close? I wish todo some experments with that deep reflector the maxabeam uses but I do not wish to take my maxabeam apart for that.


----------



## Minjin (Jul 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ra said:*
Ofcource, using a 100Watt halogen-bulb gives a lot of light, but that light travels no further than when you use a 50Watt bulb!


[/ QUOTE ]

Hold on. Lets go back in time and talk about this statement. Are you serious here? Assuming that filaments are the same size and in the same position, the light cone shape should be the same. However, the density (light flux) should be greater with the higher wattage bulb. That density will lead towards more light in the center, and hence greater throw, right? Or are you saying that doubling the wattage won't make 'much' of a difference because output at a distance is an exponential drop? If so, thats a totally different statement.

Mark


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 15, 2004)

Ra, 

How much power would an HID have to have in order to hit low lying clouds (about a mile)? Or, as I sadly assume, it's just not possible, since the "hotspot" will just get larger and larger. OK, it's just not possible /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Ra said:*
Ofcource, using a 100Watt halogen-bulb gives a lot of light, but that light travels no further than when you use a 50Watt bulb!


[/ QUOTE ]

Hold on. Lets go back in time and talk about this statement. Are you serious here? Assuming that filaments are the same size and in the same position, the light cone shape should be the same. However, the density (light flux) should be greater with the higher wattage bulb. That density will lead towards more light in the center, and hence greater throw, right? Or are you saying that doubling the wattage won't make 'much' of a difference because output at a distance is an exponential drop? If so, thats a totally different statement.

Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's been my experance that the filament in a 100 watt bulb is bigger if not atlest twice the size or thickness of a 50 watt bulb? so with a same reflector you get more light but poorer focus


----------



## Ra (Jul 15, 2004)

Cheesehead,
That is absolutely correct. Sorry that I must dissapoint you! The key-issue here is: (Minjin,pay attention..)

In halogen-bulbs the suface-brightness is almost directly related to the surface-temperature of the filament, in case of halogen the filament-temp is close to the meltingpoint of the tungsten! So increasing the surface-brightness by increasing the voltage will soon result in a molten filament!
The throw of a spotlight is directly related to the amount of light you receive from that spotlight a few hundred yards away. STOP THERE, DON'T MOVE,, imagine: you are now 200 yards away. I point my spotlight at you using a 50watt halogenbulb. Now I want it to throw further, that means I want you to see more light comming from my spotlight.
I can't change the voltage, I can't change the reflectordiameter. The only thing left is changing the surface-brighness of the filament.

Why does a 100watt halogebulb produce more light than a 50watt bulb, not by higher surface-brightness, that would melt the filament, no, the filament of the 100watt lamp has a larger surface. If you have a spotlight that gives better throw with a 100w bulb than with a 50w bulb, the cause for that could be imperfections in the reflector! Cheap reflectors often don't have very smooth surfaces. As I said earlier looking at it from a distance, the reflector should be fully lit by the filament, an imperfect reflector does not! But it does better using a bigger filament (100watt)

So for a smaller filament you need a smoother (perfect parabolic) reflector.
If you have the chance, compare the surface of a Maxabeam-reflector to a Thor-reflector for example by moving a torchlight above it: The surface in the Thor-case will give a "wobbely" apearance (I can't find an other word for it), the Maxabeam has a (expensive!) much smoother surface, capable of perfectly concentrating the light from an arc just about a few tenth of a square-millimeter big to a point at infinity.

And Draco, sorry, I don't have a spare reflector. I don't know what experiments you had in mind, but I can tell you this: Using a nickel-rhoduim reflector (Maxabeam) combined with a halogenbulb or HID (4mm arc i.o. 0.5mm short-arc MaxaB) will absolutely not give better performance than the use of good conventional reflectors. It even will perform worse due to the lower reflection (70%)

The HID-arc is about the same size as the filament of a halogen bulb, so if the reflector of the Thor performs well using halogen, it also does using HID!

Placing a short-arc xenonlamp in a reflector of that quality would be a disaster!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
Here it is way after bedtime! (0:25AM Local)

So, see you tomorrow guyzz.

Ra


----------



## Minjin (Jul 15, 2004)

So I was still correct then. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

If you doubled the wattage without changing the size of the filament, you would increase throw. I'm not a bulb engineer, but I'm sure there are ways to do this, probably involving using better materials. I doubt that the bulb that comes with the Thor is the absolute highest quality bulb you can get...

Mark


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 15, 2004)

Ra I wish to play with a solarc brand low wattage arc lamp. The arc in their 10 watt bulb seems to be about 1mm, Their reflectors IMHO suck and have lots of side spill. My idea is to have a reflector that lessens the side spill but have a very long runtime with out a huge battery.
I am also wondering why a better reflector would be disaster? would it reflect back heat and over heat the bulb?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 15, 2004)

I would have thought that a better reflector would reflect less back to the bulb, and simply reflect more out in a nice straight beam. That should improve any light.


----------



## thevirusunknown (Jul 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ra said:*
If you tell me how to place fotos at this forum I kan show some neat stuff!


[/ QUOTE ]

www.photobucket.com works nicely. I'd love to see some beam shots and comparison beam shoots from you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Minjin (Jul 15, 2004)

Far easier and quicker is http://tinypic.com/ No registration involved. Highly recommended. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Mark


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 16, 2004)

How many of you use the thor daily? I think I'm the only person in town that carries a thor for light when walking the dog at night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Leszek (Jul 16, 2004)

I use it a lot for camping. I usually bring my 3 extra batteries with me and I get a total of 6 hours of light for the entire weekend. I'm so glad SLA batteries are so cheap. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 16, 2004)

Er, I take the Thor out in the backyard nearly every night, helps me keep track of the kids.


----------



## cheesehead (Jul 16, 2004)

Ra, 

So, can you get a "maxabeam" type throw if you increase the reflector 60 times larger (since the halogens are 60 times less bright). I would still think no, and I continue to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

cheese


----------



## Ra (Jul 16, 2004)

Draco,

What I meand was: using a conventional reflector (Thor) in combination with a shortarc like Solarc would be a disaster simply due to the imperfections of those reflectors!
Experimenting with Solarc indeed needs the presence of a better formed reflector (Maxabeam). Also the high UV-radiation that comes with Solarc makes the use of a nickel-rhodium reflector a nessesity if you want to enjoy the lightoutput for more than 200 hours. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif (my favorite Greamlin)


----------



## Ra (Jul 16, 2004)

And Cheesehead,

You are still on the right track: I calculated for you:
Lets assume the refectordiameter of Maxabeam 110mm (sorry still can't think in inches but trying!!) using a high quality halogen the surface must be approx 60 times that minus the differece in reflection (Rhodium v alum-coat)
In my book that gives approx 390mm diameter. Remember still only talking about throw, not lumens output)
I could not beleve it first, till I tried it myself: Using a perfect reflector with 40cm diamter (16 inch?) the best halogen I could find (max surface-brightness) (24V 250W)
In theory this would give 8million beam-CP
Still it was not enough to outperform my Maxabeam on throw. (But on Lumens: I've not tried it but I think it can cook my Maxabeam!! and putting the bundels together: the beam of the MB looks like a thin needle!!)

Ra


----------



## Ra (Jul 16, 2004)

Okay, lets see if this works...

[image]http://tinypic.com/smlt[/image] 

Do you see anything yet..


[image]http://tinypic.com/smmf[/image] 


This should do it, thanks for the tip Minjin!!

Ra


----------



## Ra (Jul 16, 2004)

Guyzz, help me..

Why don't my pictures come to live?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## Ra (Jul 16, 2004)

Its not my intention to fill all the room here, but I forgot to answer Minjin (or should I say Mark..)

If you try to increase the surface-brightness by doubling the wattage, your room will be lit up for a very short time and your lamp is history!!

The lamps provided with Thor and other spotlights are about the best if it comes to surface-brightness, for halogen's that is....

Halogens are just not expensive, some perform better than others but it isn't prise-related!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Sway (Jul 16, 2004)

Ra,

I sent you a Private Message ref posting pictures.....And thanks for all the information you have provided.

Later
Sway


----------



## jamesraykenney (Jul 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ra said:*
Okay, lets see if this works...

[image]http://tinypic.com/smlt[/image] 

Do you see anything yet..


[image]http://tinypic.com/smmf[/image] 


This should do it, thanks for the tip Minjin!!

Ra 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow!...What have you done to that maxi-beam???

p.s. I think your problem posting the pics, is that they are not saved with the .jpg extension(or .gif, or whatever...)


----------



## Minjin (Jul 17, 2004)

Easy linkage. This probably works better since the pics are big anyways and would cause side to side scrolling for many.

http://tinypic.com/smlt

http://tinypic.com/smmf

Mark


----------



## Ra (Jul 17, 2004)

But that doen't stop me from trying!

Take a deep breath.. and...







Yessss!!!! Thanks Sway!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Ra (Jul 17, 2004)

I see the point MinJin..

So,, what about a free beam-tour in the south of France??

http://tinypic.com/suit :I beamed a tree 1200 yards away

http://tinypic.com/suiw :A caravan at 1200 yards..

http://tinypic.com/suj4 :The ruins of an old castle at 1500 yards..

If you upload http://tinypic.com/suja and http://tinypic.com/sujc you can move from one to the other: they are perfectly overlayable, faintly you can see the trees and the mountains at the same place on the "daylight-pic" The building that is lit by the beam is 2miles away!

To do this, the equipment must be in great shape!: http://tinypic.com/suip shows a clean and clear reflector, the front-lens practicly looks absent due to the anti-reflex coatings.

http://tinypic.com/suih shows the arc: note that horizontally the arc measures only about 1.3 millimeters,so the actual 'hotspot' is only a few tenth of a mm big!
That is the big reason for the laserlike narrow beam of Maxabeam in spot-situation.

I hope you enjoy this..

Ra.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ra said:*
Draco,

What I meand was: using a conventional reflector (Thor) in combination with a shortarc like Solarc would be a disaster simply due to the imperfections of those reflectors!
Experimenting with Solarc indeed needs the presence of a better formed reflector (Maxabeam). Also the high UV-radiation that comes with Solarc makes the use of a nickel-rhodium reflector a nessesity if you want to enjoy the lightoutput for more than 200 hours. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif (my favorite Greamlin) 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif I am puzzled now? Why would useing a reflector that absorbs rather then reflect the UV light shorten the life of solarc lamp? What is the failer mode for that? meaning If I have a lamp fail before it's rated time is there a way to visualy look at it and see if the damage was caused by the UV ?
intersting battery pack for your maxabeam, whats inside ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ra (Jul 17, 2004)

Dear Draco,

I think you are missing the point: It doesn't have anything to do with the lifespan of the solarc, indeed a reflector sends most of the heat away from the lamp.

The point is: The AL-coating on most reflectors is attacked by the ultraviolet radiation from the lamp causing a blueish haze on the reflector. This haze is rather absorbing light then reflecting it, and you don't want that to happen, do you?

This braking of of the coating becomes visible after a aproxx 50hours of use depending on the amount of UV-radiation. That is one of the reasons some factories make special bulbs using quartz that filters out UV (they call them ozone-free). 
The coating Maxabeam uses is "UV-resistant" it has a lifespan of more than 10,000 hours of burntime.
Another reason for making ozone-free lamps is that UV generates ozone in the air nearby the lamp (hence the word "ozone-free"), and that is not that good for your health!!


The other thing I ment with "using a conventional reflector with short-arc would be a disaster" is: The reflector-surface needs to be perfect parabolic to succesfully send the light from such a tiny piontsource as solarc to a piont at infinity, even Maxabeam doen't have perfect reflectors so I had to test a few before I could pick one that met my specs!

And the inside of my batt: a pict says more than a thousand words.. so I am going to open it and make some pic's for you!

Ra. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 17, 2004)

cool! thanks for the reply, I did not know that. UV shure is distructive light in the shorter wavelengths. I have a light box I built and use plexi-glass for the front. It also acts as a shield to the UVC light and I wonder how long it will last before the light ruins the plastic.
I have a table top Tesla Coil and know all to well on how fast ozone can become a poison cloud! I am glad they make the lamps to filter out the ozone making 185nm or so UV light.


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey Guys... In the Auction section APDeveloments posted that He had a HID light up for auction on EBay...well, I bid & won! This light rock's! It is BRIGHT! I charged it up & hit the Switch & it sounded like an F-16 winding up its engines getting ready to take off..the light kept getting brighter & brighter till--WoW...what a light+ bright!! The price I paid with shipping from the UK was a little under $500.00 as the shipping was expesive=$100.00 but the package was not light as the light came in a VERY nice lockable Aluminum case.light,Cig. Lighter adpt. & a UK power supply. All in all... I am extreemly happy with this light as the build is very..very good!! Kudos to AP Developments!

http://www.apdevelopments.itgo.com/

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4309967126&ssPageName=ADME:B:BN:UK:1


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 17, 2004)

you do know that we will need beam shots right?


----------



## Ra (Jul 17, 2004)

Draco, (and others who are interested ofcourse)

Here are the pictures I promised:

http://tinypic.com/sx8m http://tinypic.com/sx8x 

As you can see (if you can look between the bunch of wires!) I have placed electronics for acurate batt-check during operation (can be overrided when led's produce too much light)
At pict sx8x you can see the fat coil of the relais that reacts at currents above 2 amp's. The relais is placed between the main unit and the batt. It regulates the function of the batt-check and the operationtime-counter.

I used a high quality lead-acid battery (12V 7.2AH) because they are easy to keep in shape and cheaper than other recharable solutions (this batt is 5 years old and still performing great, NiCad's would not). But most important: Lead-acid easily can cope with high currents for longer periods of time.

At low power, the unit runs 2 hours (exact to the minute!!) on one charge. At nominal power it runs for 1 hour and 15 mins. 

I have not tried at high power because that is VERY, VERY destructive to the arc-lamp!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Thats why the software of Maxabeam doesn't allow high-beam operation for longer than 20 sec's

And FREEZE12: Neat stuff!.. BUTTT

The APdev-site gives another example of confusing stuff!!!

They talk about 12million-CP but in the lampspecs they mention 202,500 CP.. Confusing enough??

AND>> They mention "shortarc HID" well, HID is not shortarc, and shortarc is not HID! 
The only lamp I know of that can have the HID-shortarc label is Welch Allyn's Solarc!!

So, I know for a fact that the AP-monster is not capable to come even close to the 12m-CP mark. But it sure is a monster if it comes to lumens!!

Ra.


----------



## Minjin (Jul 17, 2004)

Alright, so if we want massive throw, we need a high dollar reflector, right? So just how much are we talking about for something like a Maxabeam reflector?

Mark


----------



## NewBie (Jul 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
YOU NEED AT LEAST 2 OF THESE LIGHTS, WHAT ARE YOU CRAZY? You need one for the obligatory HID mod (choose your own ballast, I am now longer promoting the cheap headlights assemblies you can buy on ebay for 50 bucks). The second one you keep as is and compare it to the HID, then you'll HID the second one. In addition, putting a radio on one of them, is a good idea too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif.

cheese

ps. I too couldn't stop laughing at the size of this light, it's just ridiculous /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Is it not required that real flashaholics own two, one for each hand?

Too bad the Thor is only putting 76 Watts into the bulb.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 17, 2004)

I told the one guy from APdevolpents when He asked a few questions in this forum that his light was NOT a short arc. He totaly ignored Me it seems.


----------



## Ra (Jul 17, 2004)

Minjin,

If you want massive throw you indeed need a high-dollar reflector, but don't forget you also need a high-dollar high-pressure xenon short-arc!!

Reflectors made for use with xenon shortarc are expensive maybe later I can provide some prises. Probably in the 300$ region for a 5 inch reflector!

There is another prob.. reflectors like used in Maxabeam are hard to get: They have a 10mm hole, just big enough to house a 75watts xenonlamp. That hole is responsable for the circular, black 'nothing' created at the center of the beam using Maxabeam in flood-situation.
The problem is: Xenon-reflectors for general use have much bigger holes in the center, about 20mm or more, because they should be able to house the bigger 500watt or 1000w shortarcs.

This bigger hole generates a bigger 'blackspot' at flood-beam and you don't want that!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Ra.


----------



## freeze12 (Jul 17, 2004)

Ra...Yes, AP's site has some misimformation as the Bulb is a D2 HID W a Philips Ballast as far as the CP He must have made an error in the specs as this light puts out way more.


----------



## Ra (Jul 18, 2004)

Draco,, (and others),,

If you are looking for high quality reflectors:


Spectra-Physics 

As you see they have two different types (diameters) of Nickel based Rhodium reflectors, capable of giving best performance and durability using HID or Xenon-shortarc.

I send a quote for the large one, result (prise info) follows. (they probably are expensive!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

If there is anyone here who wants to know the theoretical CP-value of a certain spotlight, I can calculate that for you. The things I have to know what type of lamp is used and diameter and type of reflector.

CU.. Ra /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## Ste_Nova (Jul 18, 2004)

my UK spec thor has arrived.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

just need to redo my 1mil (baby thor) to led operation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## NewBie (Jul 18, 2004)

Okay, I'm looking at the actual specta-physics datasheet, who is reselling the Oriel stuff, and I see only a 75% to 83% reflectance for this reflector material which is the bright rhodium, in the visible band, from 400nm to 700nm.

Look at Ra's link, left hand column, Downloadable files, Paraboloids.

Looks like the Aluminum with Magnesium Flouride overcoat is much better, at 85 to 90% reflectance. But this material deteriorates after 1,000 hours under High Power UV.

http://www.spectra-physics.com/eThermo/CMA/PDFs/Product/productFile_1000001028446.pdf


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 19, 2004)

Ra 
Here is the pic of my light as about as close as I can get


----------



## Ra (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice pict. Draco,
I can see you take good care for the MB-beast, not one greasy finger on the frontlens!

How about this: Beam_projection 

Right projection looks familiar?: MB-flood diam 14inch over distance 58 inch (pict: 1/160sec F/5.0)
Left beam is comming from LittleLamp !!
Maybe this is not the right thread for a Luxeon-light, but see what it does!

This in not a mod, its homemade with the help of a friend.

A luxeon V (5Watt) is drasticly overdriven and survives continous burning as a result of a giant heatsink. The etire black head keeps the junctiontemperature far from critical even at 1.5 Amps of operation-current! (10 Watt) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

For the eye the colortemp looks almost exactly the same as MB-shortarc, it gives a throw of 300yards and approx 450 lumens output. It runs on a NB-2L battery-pack (regearable Li-ion 7.2 Volt Canon S-30, S-40 Digital Cam) and it even glows permanently in the dark, so I always can find it!!

Ra.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 21, 2004)

I purchased two H4 PIAA Extreme White bulbs from Beretta 1526 to try in the THOR. The low beam is burnt out on both bulbs (no big deal to me, I don't like the low mode on the THOR anyway), but the high beam still works fine. They are rated as 55/60w bulbs (standard DOT ratings to make them legal), but PIAA claims 125/135w light output from them. The bulbs were a good price, so I thought I'd give them a try to see what happens. 

I would imagine that they won't be as bright as the stock lamp, maybe just whiter with better runtime. Time will tell, who knows. I'll post electrical measurements and test results between the stock bulb and the PIAAs after I receive them and when I get a chance.


----------



## Ste_Nova (Jul 21, 2004)

just a quicky

some peeps mention the thor has a glass lense?

my uk spec thor is branded Marksman 31055C


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, glass lens. (typical window-type glass)

Look at THIS thread for Newbie's review. Has good electrical specs, plus some pics too. One pic shows the side view of the glass.


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2004)

The Big Brown Truck Of Joy just dropped off my Thor 10 Mil....actually mine came from Northern Industrial Tools with no name on the light itself.

My GAWD!!!! This thing is BIG!!!!!!

The bezel is 9 inches wide!


----------



## Topper (Jul 22, 2004)

I recall cheesehead reffering to BOZO the clown light.
I guess a bunch of us are to young to remember that cartoon.
I remember. I was not joking about getting a baby carriage to haul it in. 
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 23, 2004)

yeh about the Thor's size. I would get one but I am not too shure My jeep is rated to tow it! LOL


----------



## NewBie (Jul 23, 2004)

Big? 

It's just kinda large, and rather quite lite for its size, imho. It is not too large, perfect for me.

It's about the perfect hand carry for my one to two hour walks at night. It fits my hand well, feels comfortable to carry for long hours. Its so well thought out, I have not even considered the shoulder strap. It is so convient to grab it instead of my ARC4 to move the sprinkler at night. Plus I don't spend such a large portion of my income on ARC4 batteries (used to grab that to move the sprinker).

Of course my wife giggles when I use it on high beam to change the sprinkler.

But being a U.S. Marine for 12 years might have kiltered my idea of lite and heavy, dunno.

BTW, did I ever tell you that my neighbors think I am a little ecentric(sp?)?

I still have a few projects ahead of the Thor, but I will let ya all know when I get the boost finished to kick the voltage up to the bulb, where the bulb is designed for (still considering a slight over drive too).


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 23, 2004)

OK, I got the PIAA Extreme white bulbs from Beretta1526 last night. As I expected, they aren't quite as bright as the stock Philips 90/100w bulb is, but they are noticeably whiter. On a mostly-charged battery, I clocked the Philips bulb running at 72.8w (concurrent with Newbie's findings *HERE*), and the PIAA bulbs at 58.8w. I am really starting to think that the stock Philips bulb is really the European version of the Philips Extravision, and because it is rated as 90/100w and only pulling 72w, I am starting to wonder if the battery can't put enough juice to properly drive this bulb? 

Anyway, the 14w difference between bulbs, while noticeable, doesn't make all that much difference. The much whiter color of the PIAA bulb makes up for much of the 14w difference, IMHO, and gives an estimated 15 minutes more runtime. All in all, I am happy with these PIAA bulbs as spares! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Here's my measurements from the bulbs last night:
PIAA - 11.3v, 5.2A - 58.8w
Stock - 11.2v, 6.5A - 72.8w

Next comes the FUN part! -

If we were getting at least 12v to the bulbs, I would expect to see about 5.4A and 64.8w to the PIAA, and 6.7a with 80.4w to the stock bulb. This would increase the light output approximately 25%. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Now, if that is increased to where these bulbs were *meant* to be driven (appx. 13.8v), we would see about 5.8a and 79.7w to the PIAA, and about 7.2a and 99.6w to the stock bulb. This is what we expect to see since that is what the stock bulb is rated for. If we could be happily driving these bulbs at their designed 13.8v, we would see the *light output nearly DOUBLE*!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

With that said, I am waiting with baited breath to see what Newbie is going to do to get more juice to the bulb! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2004)

What is the function of the red light at the charging points? ....when on to show that the battery is charging or to light when the battery is charged?


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 23, 2004)

It shows when it's charging.


----------



## indenial (Jul 25, 2004)

ALERT! THOR advertised for sale starting today at KRAGEN. Only $39.99! I'm off to buy a second one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2004)

Has anyone got their charging light to go out? If so, how long did it take?


----------



## jtice (Jul 25, 2004)

I dont think the THOR will shutoff by itself.

The manual says 48 hours charge time the first time, and I think, 24 hours after that.


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2004)

You got a manual? I'll look again, but I didn't find one when I unpacked mine. The end of the box says that full charge is achieved in 15 hours but never mentions the light,


----------



## jtice (Jul 25, 2004)

Ah, its 20 hours on mine.

We might have "different" ones, there seems to be about 3 names for this thing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's the instruction on the box mine came in. Notice the different instructions on charging and operating from the DC plug.


----------



## jtice (Jul 25, 2004)

Seems to me the operation is the same.

But yours says you can run the light off the car battery.
i recall someone else said you shouldnt do that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## NewBie (Jul 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDmodMan said:*
OK, I got the PIAA Extreme white bulbs from Beretta1526 last night. As I expected, they aren't quite as bright as the stock Philips 90/100w bulb is, but they are noticeably whiter. On a mostly-charged battery, I clocked the Philips bulb running at 72.8w (concurrent with Newbie's findings *HERE*), and the PIAA bulbs at 58.8w. I am really starting to think that the stock Philips bulb is really the European version of the Philips Extravision, and because it is rated as 90/100w and only pulling 72w, I am starting to wonder if the battery can't put enough juice to properly drive this bulb? 

Anyway, the 14w difference between bulbs, while noticeable, doesn't make all that much difference. The much whiter color of the PIAA bulb makes up for much of the 14w difference, IMHO, and gives an estimated 15 minutes more runtime. All in all, I am happy with these PIAA bulbs as spares! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Here's my measurements from the bulbs last night:
PIAA - 11.3v, 5.2A - 58.8w
Stock - 11.2v, 6.5A - 72.8w

Next comes the FUN part! -

If we were getting at least 12v to the bulbs, I would expect to see about 5.4A and 64.8w to the PIAA, and 6.7a with 80.4w to the stock bulb. This would increase the light output approximately 25%. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Now, if that is increased to where these bulbs were *meant* to be driven (appx. 13.8v), we would see about 5.8a and 79.7w to the PIAA, and about 7.2a and 99.6w to the stock bulb. This is what we expect to see since that is what the stock bulb is rated for. If we could be happily driving these bulbs at their designed 13.8v, we would see the *light output nearly DOUBLE*!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

With that said, I am waiting with baited breath to see what Newbie is going to do to get more juice to the bulb! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm going to make a boost supply for it to drive them at the proper 13.8V, and possibly to even with an over drive switch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## stefx (Jul 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
I'm going to make a boost supply for it to drive them at the proper 13.8V, and possibly to even with an over drive switch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

A cheap way to get additional 2V is to add a single SLA cell and diodes to prevent reverse charging. But i don't know if there is enough space for the extra cell. Maybe the charger has to be replaced, too.

Stef(an).


----------



## NewBie (Jul 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*stefx said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
I'm going to make a boost supply for it to drive them at the proper 13.8V, and possibly to even with an over drive switch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

A cheap way to get additional 2V is to add a single SLA cell and diodes to prevent reverse charging. But i don't know if there is enough space for the extra cell. Maybe the charger has to be replaced, too.

Stef(an). 

[/ QUOTE ]

I already have the necessary parts for the boost, I just have to slap them together. Just have alot of projects all of a sudden.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 25, 2004)

If you could get the boost thing to work I 'd buy one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 25, 2004)

I would realy like to know what parts your useing to get a boost to 13.8 volts at that kinda current? I did not know there where any boost coverters around to handle that current load? 

Also you should not need any blocking diodes for a SLA type battery. I would just add the extra 2 volt cell. just be shure it's around the same current rateing.


----------



## NewBie (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh, I've done some boosts that handle alot more than that Draco. Give me some time, I've got alot of projects I need to finish.


----------



## SuperArse (Jul 26, 2004)

Not sure if this was posted before or not (read most of the posts in this thread, but there were tons), but I bought this light at Sam's Club here in Toronto Canada. It is obviously a rebranded Thor, but it is a different color and it really never even had a name, it is just called the Super Search Eye 10,000,000 CP.

It was $39 Canadian dollars (or just over $30 US)and I have been enjoying it while camping in the vast Canadian wilderness. The posts have been helpful here as the documentation that came with this thing was non-exsistent.

http://tinypic.com/18y90

http://tinypic.com/18y8w


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome SuperArse. Are you an Aussie by any chance? From the arse end of the world? Or do Canadians say arse too?


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 27, 2004)

Superarse - that is the light i have - i got mine from jaycar electronics here in perth 
mine is yellow though


----------



## Sachsenwald (Jul 27, 2004)

This is the name (Super-Search-Eye) of the Thor i ordered here in Germany last week on friday, today is tuesday and i´m stil waiting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
I payed 50 Euro (60 US-$), not that cheap


----------



## SuperArse (Jul 27, 2004)

No, I am not a Mick Dundee (although I occasionally refer to toilets as "dunnies" since watching the original Croc. Dundee movie years ago). Canadians don't really say arse, I suppose I sorta do. I don't really know why that was my screen name, it was just the first thing that popped into my head at the time. I had signed up for this forum about a month ago as "George W. Lush" (again, I have no idea why, just the moment I suppose) but I never rec'd the confirmation email so I had to sign up again.

It seems that outside of the US, people are getting Thor's with different names unless they order it from a US company. Sam's Club (where I bought mine) is a US company (it is a big box store owned by Walmart for those of you outside the US or Canada), but I suppose they have a different supplier here.

I have 2 other 2million CP lights. One has gone **** up (never really worked from the get go) and another is doing me just fine. I thought THOSE lights were BIG, that is until I got this 10 million CP bohemoth.

I use it to spot and chase coons from campsites in Northern Ontario and once used it to spot a 600 LB black bear that for some reason woke up for a late night snack. Glad I had it then. Those thing will tear you a new "SuperArse" if you are not careful.

I don't baby the thing (as evident in the pics) as I think these things are meant to be used, not admired. And the way I figure it.......for $40 CDN, I can replace it without blowing a fortune if it breaks.


----------



## Spacemarine (Jul 28, 2004)

I just bought two from a german seller at eBay-Germany, for 35 Euros each (buy it now, or sofortkauf). I think that's a good offer for everyone in Germany or perhaps even Europe.

He seems to have a lot of them:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3201&item=4314910044


----------



## rbdallas2003 (Jul 29, 2004)

What tool/device are you using to take the measurements that are provided? 

Also, when measuring light output, at what distance are you measuring output? Two inches from the bulb, 200 yeards from the bulb, etc?

I been offered a custom made Par 46, H3-100 watt spot bulb that draws 35 watts and produces 245,000 CP at 200 feet. It has a 100 hour life. 

I also have access to a Xenon bulb that produces 600,000 CP. This Xenon solution exceeds $400 in cost but outperformed a head to head test with a Thor (at least in the eyes of some police customers of the product). 

I an new to this space, but am trying to understand the relationship between the intensity of the bulb and distance. In a true spot, it seems that getting the spot beam out to a distance while maintaining the brightness. 

I am open to education and/or thoughts. I would be very interested to know what testing devices I can purchase to measure different aspects of output. 

Thanks.


----------



## markdi (Jul 29, 2004)

wow a 100 watt bulb that draws 35 watts

I do not think so
35 watts is 35 watts


----------



## Spacemarine (Jul 29, 2004)

I would be willing to pay "anything" for a bulb which produces 100 W but only consumes 35 Watt


----------



## markdi (Jul 29, 2004)

you better define your statement a little better
any incandesant bulb right ?


----------



## Spacemarine (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes, I wasn't very exact...

What I meant was: I would be willing to pay anything for a device with a output of 100 Watt and a input of less than 100 Watt. (As long as the device uses no internal energy which can become depleted for it's output)

This device would solve all our energy problems


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 30, 2004)

Isn't a hid light like that?


----------



## Spacemarine (Jul 30, 2004)

No, the output of a 35 watt HID may "look" like the output of a 100 watt halogen, but it's only 35 watt.


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Spacemarine said:*
No, the output of a 35 watt HID may "look" like the output of a 100 watt halogen, but it's only 35 watt. 

[/ QUOTE ]

A 35 watt HID puts out more light then a 100watt bulb puts out. It's not that they just "look" brighter they ARE brighter. A D2S hid bulb is usaly rated 3200 lumens A 100 watt quartz halogen can't come close to that.
Using wattage as a means for judging light output is not accurate. Efficancy is what matters. Lumens are what matters. (or candella or lux ...ect)

Now if you talking about power generation it would be totaly imposible to get out more energy that what goes in. Infact you will not even come out even.


----------



## Topper (Jul 30, 2004)

Draco, I take it you have no children??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Jul 30, 2004)

Me ? nope I am my own child. 
I do know that children can be quite active and may seem that they generate more energy then they take in but I just belive they operate more efficently. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Topper (Jul 30, 2004)

Draco, very good point! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## markdi (Jul 30, 2004)

I just got a thor for 29.95 at shucks auto supply
portland oregon


----------



## NewBie (Jul 31, 2004)

Okay, first test of the boost circuit to fix the Thor, which only puts out 76W in reality (even on a fresh battery)
(see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4&Number=625755)

Snagged an old quartz bulb I had laying around for the load:

11.25V 8.34A = 93.825 Watts In

14.13V * 6.34A = 89.5842 Watts Out

95.44 % Efficiency


Gotta hit up the autostore for a 100W or 150W bulb to continue the testing before I install into the THOR.

It is built on 4oz. double sided copper clad board (typical boards are 1/2 oz. copper)

Here is the protoboard in testing:


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 31, 2004)

That looks huge, will it fit in the thor?


----------



## markdi (Jul 31, 2004)

my thor works fine but does not seem much brighter than my vector 2 million cp spotlight.
I replaced the skinny aluminum wire inside of my vector with fat 12 guage copper wire and put a better switch in it with less voltage drop and a new 100 watt bulb.
I am getting 85 watts thru the bulb.

the thor is brighter but even my mom and her friend who were visiting said not by much.
maybe I should replace the wire in the thor

oh well I bought it to mod to hid


----------



## markdi (Jul 31, 2004)

I bet the thor would be a lot brighter than the vector if I ran both for ten minutes then compared them.


----------



## NewBie (Jul 31, 2004)

Yes, it fits in a Thor.

You can gain some by beefing things up, see this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4&Number=625830

How about side by side beamshots at the same time markdi?


----------



## markdi (Jul 31, 2004)

maybe I will take a bicture later
the reason my mom and her friend stopped by was to give me a lcd monitor to fix.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Okay, first test of the boost circuit to fix the Thor, which only puts out 76W in reality (even on a fresh battery)

Snagged an old quartz bulb I had laying around for the load:

11.25V 8.34A = 93.825 Watts In

14.13V * 6.34A = 89.5842 Watts Out

95.44 % Efficiency


Gotta hit up the autostore for a 100W or 150W bulb to continue the testing before I install into the THOR.

It is built on 4oz. double sided copper clad board (typical boards are 1/2 oz. copper)

[/ QUOTE ]

Would it be possible to make one that very slightly overdrives the bulb? Like maybe 102 or 103 watts getting to the bulb on high beam.


----------



## NewBie (Jul 31, 2004)

A fella could make one that does even more.


Oh, yeah, and for those that want to see what a Thor does with a boost supply, here awaits a surprise:

Thor Boost supply


----------



## Roy (Aug 6, 2004)

Well...just for grins and giggles, I put my Thor on a 30 Amp regulated power supply at 13.8vdc and tried to fry my light meter!

I set the Thor up on the other side of the room...27 feet from the light sensor (1 11/16 inch in diameter). At the hottest spot in the beam that I could find,I got a reading of 1,182 Fc. Multipling that by the distance to the light squared (27 x 27 = 729) I calculated a value of 861,678 [email protected]!! 

My light sensor is MUCH smaller than the size of the light beam generatd by the Thor, so I don't know how valid my 861,678 [email protected] is.... I suspect very low.

As soon as the battery in the Thor gets recharged, I'll do a runtime plot tonight.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 6, 2004)

Roy,
What percentage increase in brightness is this over what you measured from the stock battery?

Now go and run an extension cord outside at see how much brighter it makes the THOR in real life! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

When I see your THOR's beam in the sky to my south tonight, I'll answer back with mine hooked up to my PS (or my car batt)! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

We'll call these the CPFers batsignal! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Maybe we can communicate via morse code! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Oh wait, that's right, that's why phones and radios were invented! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Roy (Aug 7, 2004)

Runtime plot is in the Reviews Forum! To answer everyone's question, my Thor at 27 feet from the sensor was clocked at 1,182 Fc on a 30aDC regulated power supply and 1,169 Fc on the internal 7AH 12V SLA battery. Gained a grand total of 13 Fc using a power supply. 

The measured runtime on the internal battery was 44 minutes to 50% of max brightness. The runtime on the power supply would be the life of the bulb or the power supply!


----------



## NewBie (Aug 7, 2004)

Did you happen to measure the voltages at the terminals of the bulb while supplying external power under load? You do realize the bulb utilized in the Thor is actually rated at 13.2V, right?

Just from the battery terminals to the terminals of the bulb, you'll see a 0.79V drop. Where did you supply power at? Hopefully not that cheap tiny jack in the side of the flashlight.

Additionally, at these current levels, you'll also see a voltage drop in the wires from your power supply to the flashlight.

Put a volt meter right on the terminals of the bulb, on the bulb side of the connection. There is a voltage drop just in the resistance of the wiring in the flashlight were you'll loose +5 Watts alone. Then adjust your power supply until the bulb terminals read 13.2V, to run it at it's rated voltage.

More details can be found here: Thor Info


----------



## Roy (Aug 7, 2004)

No, I did no voltage measurments. I used 13.8vdc on the power suppy as the voltage in an automobile is 13.8vdc while running.

And yes, I used the second power socket as per the instructions on the box to power the Thor from the PS.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 7, 2004)

Ah, that explains alot then. Where did you apply power into the flashlight? Using the supplied cable into the side jack? That would definitely explain your lack of brightness increase.


----------



## Roy (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm using an Alinco DM-330MV Switching Power Supply.

With the Thor at full output, the meter on the PS is indicating that it is suppling 4 amps at 13.8 v to the Thor.

I'm in no way trying to modify or change the Thor, but just reporting it's performance as per the instructions and accessories that came with the Thor.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 7, 2004)

Ah, I see now. 

Yeah, there is a bigtime drop on the way to the bulb.


----------



## eluminator (Aug 8, 2004)

Roy, thanks for the test on the Thor 10 million horsepower spotlight. I like the 44 minute runtime. I guess I could replace the 100 watt bulb with a 55 watt and get even more runtime. 

Do you know the battery voltage at 44 minutes? I understand the SLA batteries shouldn't be discharged too far or they will loose capacity. I guess 9 or 10 volts is good. Are there any SLA experts around here?

This light is heavy and big though. I bought the 3.5 million horsepower one because it weighs less. The case seems a little flimsy but the reflector seems good. The back of the reflector is apparently aluminum with a thin clear plastic film on it. The front of the reflector seems to be some kind of metallized plastic. It's as smooth as a baby's behind and very shiny. I guess it's a good deal for the price. 

I'm hoping I can get about 40 minutes runtime if I put a 55 watt bulb in it. I'll test it one of these days.

I know you HID fans would tell me to use one of those HID bulbs. But I need a cheap light and I don't need it to be so bright. It will be abused and used in the rain. I don't like 20,000 volts around me even when the sun is shining.


----------



## FalconFX (Aug 23, 2004)

...Had to respond to this, lol. Without this bulb being a short-arc, there's almost no way you can get even close to half of the 10 million CP this light is claiming. I can see it producing 2 million, maybe even 3 million CP (at a very big stretch) if the reflector was deep enough. But even without looking at any specs or not knowing anything about it, the reflector looks no more than 6-7 inches wide and would be on par at most with a Vector 2MCP.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FalconFX said:*
...Had to respond to this, lol. Without this bulb being a short-arc, there's almost no way you can get even close to half of the 10 million CP this light is claiming. I can see it producing 2 million, maybe even 3 million CP (at a very big stretch) if the reflector was deep enough. But even without looking at any specs or not knowing anything about it, the reflector looks no more than 6-7 inches wide and would be on par at most with a Vector 2MCP. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Right, but did you know the bulb when ran at spec tosses 2,900 Lumens, where a X990 bulb tosses 3,200 lumens?


----------



## FalconFX (Aug 24, 2004)

Luminosity would mean absolutely nothing if it didn't have the reflector needed to concentrate its beam to match its claim, and unfortunately, with a reflector that small in size, there's no way it would be able to produce a 10 million CP point, certainly not to anything respectable like a Maxabeam or the Megaray, especially if it wasn't a short arc. My reference to the short arc only points out that for a light that size to produce that concentration of light from a source like an H4 halogen, you need a much deeper and larger reflector.


----------



## NewBie (Aug 24, 2004)

Here, take a look FalconFX:

(courtesy of Sway)
[ QUOTE ]
*Sway said:*
Here are some beam shots made at different times of the year but it should give you an idea.

3MPC Vector






Thor Hi-Beam






Hope this help /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Later
Sway 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## chmsam (Aug 24, 2004)

BTW, I saw a $10 rebate coupon for Thors at Gander Mountain.

-(a different) Craig


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 25, 2004)

Haven't been keeping up. Can someone tell me good price online. Best I could find was Cabela's 69.00 - 79.00 camo.

TIA

- Jeff


----------



## NewBie (Aug 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Icebreak said:*
Haven't been keeping up. Can someone tell me good price online. Best I could find was Cabela's 69.00 - 79.00 camo.

TIA

- Jeff 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here you go:

Thor 49.99


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Aug 25, 2004)

is that realy the Thor?? it does not say its the Thor, and it says it only weights 2lbs.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes. That's just shipping charge. $6.00 ground to me.

Ordered it. Should be here in a week or so. 

*Thanks Newbie*


----------



## Roy (Aug 25, 2004)

Of all the places that sell the "Thor", only one has a name for it on their web site....."Thor". The actual light only has a label that says, "10,000,000 Candle Power". The box usually has the retailers name on it...."Northern Industrial Tools" in my case. Most call the light the "Thor" and others call it the "10MCP".


----------



## Leonard (Aug 26, 2004)

No-you have it wrong. You need as small an object (point source of light) with an equally small reflector. You then take the light rays and pass them through an optical system. One of the very few systems is the Galilean telescope. Remember the larger the reflector (which is in fact a positive or convex lens) the larger the optical abberations which are chiefly spherical abberations, coma and astigmatism. With these abberations you lose light, the angle of dispersion becomes so great that you lose control of the light which means that at any given time over a distance you may or may not be able to illuminate the target and also the irradiance will vary. These abberations and their consequent effects are minimised by the Galilean telescope which reduces beam divergence.


----------



## cheesehead (Aug 27, 2004)

So, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif why does the maxabeam (reflector) look better collimated than the megaray (optical) on the "superlights - update" thread, i.e. Kenshiro's homepage? At 1500 yards and 50x or something, the maxabeam just looks to have a slightly tighter beam.

cheese /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 27, 2004)

What thread are you gentlemen in?

I went back a couple of pages and can't find references.


----------



## cheesehead (Aug 28, 2004)

I was referring to this first thread "superlights updated" but maybe you weren't referring to me, since you said "gentlemen" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And, er,...um,...I couldn't find the other thread either, but that didn't stop me from replying.

cheese


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 28, 2004)

Makes perfect sense to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 30, 2004)

Ordered it via phone 8/25/04 and it showed up at work this morning 8/30/04. 

Says Thor-X on the light and Thor-X on the box. The box also has Cyclops and www.cyclopssolutions.com on the box as well as Cyclops Industries, Bedford, TX, 76095, 877-269-8490. Called them to see about a replacement bulb and they said it would be cheaper at AutoZone etc. Der on me.

Did someone say this was heavy? Man.


----------



## The Wolf (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been absent from CPF for some time, trying to go cold turkey on my flashlight problem. I got email from Botach Tactical with the Thor 10m CP lights featured, one thing led to another and I ended up buying 2 from Sportsman's guide with a $10 off 100 coupon. 

Got em today, and had to come here & read the threads. OMG, I couldn't stop laughing at how obscene these lights are. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Anyhow, I want to keep these puppies in the garage, and ready for use. I'm going to put their AC power cubes on a strip, with a lamp timer. Anyone have thoughts on how many minutes a day I should give them on charge to keep them topped off, but not have any ill effects on the SLA battery?

Thanks.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome back, The Wolf.

Good question. I would like to know too.

I think it was answered in the thread but I've got 23 pages on my screen. 

Hope someone chimes in.


----------



## eluminator (Aug 30, 2004)

For twelve bucks you can get an automatic charger that's smarter than you are. It switches to float mode when appropriate. It works fine for me.
http://www.batterymart.com/battery.mv?p=ACC-12BC0500D-1


----------



## cheesehead (Aug 30, 2004)

I second the float charger, it's mindless and works PERFECTLY, otherwise you have to calculate battery decay versus time and temperature, and that's a pain. It works out to about 15 minutes a week of charging at about 70 degrees, but having a float charger is much easier and then your batteries will last for years, I would assume at least 10. Your local hardware store has them, but for more than 12 bucks and the ones I saw charge at 1.5 amps, a little high. The batterymart charger is a steal at 12 bucks and at 500 ma, also perfect rate.

cheese

ps, I can't imagine you'd ever need a replacement bulb, the lights are actually underdriven and will last years and years. You'll get bored and stuff in an HID before the bulb ever burns out.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*eluminator said:*
get an automatic charger that's smarter than you are. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Not that difficult to accomplish.

Thanks! Bought it. Picked up this little NiMH NiCD charger and some batts too.

cheese -

I remember now. Yes. Much better solution. Thanks.

Also, I do try to keep up with how you guys do the HID stuff. I'm sure I'll have to one day. The beams are gorgeous.

- Jeff


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 31, 2004)

At the risk of straying too far off topic here... is this batterymart place trustworthy to order from? I'd appreciate those who have dealt with them chiming in regarding their experiences...


----------



## eluminator (Sep 1, 2004)

In my experience batterymart works fast and cheap, just like the Chinese that make these things. They probably won't respond to e-mails, or even read them. If that bothers you, you might want to get a more expensive charger elsewhere.

I have three of these chargers and one had a bad solder joint that caused the green LED to only work intermittently. It was an easy fix for me but it might not be for you. The screws that hold the cover on have "security" heads. If you don't have any "security" screwdriver bits, you can get three sets of 33 bits for $9.95 here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10035&item=4321893325


----------



## NewBie (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Leonard said:*
No-you have it wrong. You need as small an object (point source of light) with an equally small reflector. You then take the light rays and pass them through an optical system. One of the very few systems is the Galilean telescope. Remember the larger the reflector (which is in fact a positive or convex lens) the larger the optical abberations which are chiefly spherical abberations, coma and astigmatism. With these abberations you lose light, the angle of dispersion becomes so great that you lose control of the light which means that at any given time over a distance you may or may not be able to illuminate the target and also the irradiance will vary. These abberations and their consequent effects are minimised by the Galilean telescope which reduces beam divergence. 

[/ QUOTE ]

In other threads you have said smaller diameter reflectors work better than a large reflector.

We don't have a point source of light, it is 1/4" long.

So, are you trying to tell me that a small reflector such as one from a Mag Solitare is going to work better with a luxeon as compared to using a reflector from a D Mag or even the Thor reflector with a luxeon?

It doesn't.

Also, note that if I am off 0.010" on the parabola for a 1/8" wide strip small reflector, and if I am off 0.010" on a 1/8" wide strip onlarge reflector, it causes big issues for the small reflector, as a much larger percentage of the beam is mis-directed. I've also noticed that the smaller the reflector, the smaller the source wants to be. And the larger the source of the light, the larger the reflector wants to be. With a smaller reflector on the same light source, the greater the error in relation to the source emission point from the focus/focal point of the parabola. Since all our light sources are not point sources of light, and the same dimensional error in the reflector (not a percentage, but a overall tolerance, larger reflector results in smaller percentage of error) it stands to reason on several fronts you want a larger reflector.

Please expound on your reasoning.


----------



## cheesehead (Sep 1, 2004)

NB, 

Very well said, but I think he's referring to optical systems, where a small lens is better??? Even that I'm not convinced of and he's been hard to pin down. Plus, the proof is in the pudding, and in the beamshots done by Kenshiro, the reflectored Maxabeam holds it's own against the much more powerful optical Megaray. Eh, I agree, there is only so much you can do with a light source.

cheese


----------



## NewBie (Sep 2, 2004)

I know when grinding parabolic mirrors by hand from flat glass blanks, such as in telescopes, it is harder to achieve 1/4th (0.0000051870075" for 527nm) or 1/10th wavelength (0.000002074803" at 527nm) surface flatness when making larger blanks, if that is what he is referring to...thats why at my last employer, many glass/silicon/germanium lens/mirror blanks were machined (kinda like on a lathe), to the final lens shape, then the rather minor groves were polished out, then the lens was checked, and final minor adjustment were done by hand polishing as needed.


----------



## cheesehead (Sep 3, 2004)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Oct 7, 2004)

Dusting this thread off to let everyone know that I believe that Costco will start carrying the THOR in *ALL* of their warehouses as a regular item. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif I have no idea on pricing, but keep a look-out for it. I think it will have a black body (instead of yellow) and will be called the Cyclops.

The reason for my theory is that there is a short article about it in the most recent Costco connection magazine back in the automotive section (on the back of the page that talks about Costco beginning to use Nitrogen to fills their tires with). Usually when these little feature articles appear in the magazine, the item shows up in the warehouse shortly thereafter. I hope I'm right... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

FYI.


----------



## Psychomodo (Oct 10, 2004)

They are in stock at Costco in the UK for £20.


----------



## Topper (Oct 10, 2004)

What is a Costco??
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sigman (Oct 10, 2004)

It's a warehouse club/store like "Sam's Club"...they typically sell items in "bulk quantites" (i.e. pancake mix to feed an army, or several smaller boxed quantities, wrapped together - like 3 large boxes of pancake mix)...They sell items at lower profit margins because they really sell high volumes of items. We save quite a bit of money by shopping "wisely" there. 

However, that gallon of Italian salad peppers (pepperocinis-sp?) I bought certainly didn't get eaten before they went bad! I don't need to buy a gallon of mustard, though I do buy several large bottles wrapped together...

Back on topic...I couldn't find the Thor at the two Costcos that we have in Anchorage. However I believe someone mentioned that Schuck's Auto Supply had them and sure enough I found them there. Mine cost $39 (after rebate) and I suppose I could have waited to save a little, but hey ---> *<font color="blue">10 MILLION Candlepower for $40*</font>? Had to have it now!! 

Ooops, my sons log on to the CPF...it's supposed to be a birthday gift to me! Hope they don't see this post!!


----------



## LEDmodMan (Oct 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said: (in another thread)*
I saw the Thor finally at our local Costco for 24.95, in the all black variant. _snip_


[/ QUOTE ]
Looks like my theory may have been right. Yay!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Oct 13, 2004)

Do you have to be a member of Costco like you do at Sams?


----------



## bellboy (Oct 13, 2004)

At Costco, you're free to go in and look around, but you have to join in order to purchase. At least at mine,
in Baltimore area...

where they HAVE NO THOR! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

crap

Maybe soon...

****'s Sporting Goods still wants $80! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## bwaites (Oct 13, 2004)

You can get a one time guest pass if you don't live near a Costco at some stores. (At least you used to be able to, I've been a member for 15 years, but friends tell me they have done it.)

Bill


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 22, 2004)

Opps, didn't read through the 47 pages of this Thor thread before posting. I just got the light and Holy $hit!!!


----------



## Roy (Oct 22, 2004)

V8.....kinda makes you grin every time you pick it up, doesn't it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif

Wouldn't be so bad, but the stupid thing looks like a 2xD cell flashlight on steroids!!!


----------



## moondog (Oct 28, 2004)

They have them at northern tool for 39$ now just ordered one


----------



## NewBie (Oct 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
Opps, didn't read through the 47 pages of this Thor thread before posting. I just got the light and Holy $hit!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You should try the mod, it makes a huge difference in the output!


----------



## Hallis (Oct 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
Opps, didn't read through the 47 pages of this Thor thread before posting. I just got the light and Holy $hit!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You should try the mod, it makes a huge difference in the output! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you going ot be making boards?


----------



## NewBie (Oct 30, 2004)

Most likely I will make some, populating, and even doing a couple of mods on Thor's for folks without the skill.

I'd really like to find out the final interest on it, as volume has a large effect on the cost, and I don't want to be stuck with piles of boards and components...as I look over my shoulder at 247 moving boxes full of just "professional" stuff...


----------



## larry2 (Oct 31, 2004)

i met one guy in perth who said he did a mod of the 'thor' whereby he inserted a pack of 10xD cell rechargables, and he found the brightness was significantly increased, over the usual 12V rechargable-also the torch was a lot lighter.
has anyone else done this ?


----------



## Scoob (Oct 31, 2004)

I showed my neighbor Newbie's schematic, and he said, no problem. He picked up the parts from Radio Shack yesterday. But I think I'll use it on the Thor3.5... Mainly because the bulbs are alot cheaper (H3s), and more readily available around here. I was thinking I could tuck the board away where the swivel stands fold up. But that 10 D cell thing sounds good too. although 15 Volts might blow a 12V H3 bulb...on the other hand maybe not because the amps are much lower... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Hmmmmm
oops...rechargeables... 1.2 volts...that's 12 volts... my bad.


----------



## prego (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi I'm new here. Anyway I've been thinking of getting the Thor for the longest time. I know it's a cheap and very bright light but has it gotten broken on anyone so far out of normal use?

-prego


----------



## Topper (Dec 6, 2004)

As far as I know they are doing fine. There are Mods in the works as well.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashking (Dec 8, 2004)

Is there no government regulation on the amount of light citizens can have? It seems to me these things should be illegal! What if some punk kid started shining airplanes with them?


----------



## prego (Dec 8, 2004)

Why should this thing be illegal? If people begin mis-using it, then that's another story but the THOR does have a lot of good uses. IMO


----------



## Darkwish (Dec 8, 2004)

Just be cause something can be used illegally doesn't mean it should be. If that were the case, almost everything would be illegal. For example, the fork should be illegal cause some punk kids might stab someone with it.


----------



## theepdinker (Dec 8, 2004)

Flashking,
I guess that thinking would make you a potential rapist.
After all you have the necessary equipment, don't you?
Should you be imprisoned now rather than wait till after you ruin some young girl's mind and body.

It could be possible that just because somebody has the potential to commit a crime, it still may never happen.

Even if an airplane were spotted with a Thor it's very unlikely to do more than mildly lighten the cabin.

Theepdinker


----------



## moondog (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmmmm I have a bottle of wild turkey and a car I guess I should be arrested now because I might be a drunk driver. Hmmmm It depends on how you look at things. A toaster could be used to bludgeon Someone to death so toasters should be illegal.


----------



## Sway (Dec 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashking said:*
Is there no government regulation on the amount of light citizens can have? It seems to me these things should be illegal! What if some punk kid started shining airplanes with them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

A Pilot in an airplane would only see a glimmer of light on the ground on a good night like we see stars in the sky nothing to worry about here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif No Government Regulation is needed for owning a Thor. 

Now the Department of Transportation may need to be called in if you plan on moving it from state to state so you can secure the proper *WIDE LOAD* permits /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

Later
Kelly


----------



## prego (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess the point is that the world would be in total chaos if things were made illegal becuase of somebody potentially using it other than it's intended purpose. 
The flashlight was created to provide light to those who need it. 
The THOR was created for people who needed more light than the average flashlight/spotlight.


----------



## Minjin (Dec 9, 2004)

I was in Advanced Auto Parts today and I spotted a "Thor". It had a thin black rubberized coating on it but I don't remember the brand that it was labeled with. I asked the guy behind the counter how much and he said fifty bucks...

I didn't realize that the legs/stand were plastic. You guys have any problems with them breaking?

Mark


----------



## NewBie (Dec 9, 2004)

Nope


----------



## prego (Dec 9, 2004)

none so far.


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 9, 2004)

So a few hours ago, I was going to help my partner search for and arrest some "customers." I arrived a few minutes after he did and with the help of a thermal camera and friendly feral dog, he quickly homed in on the pair.

He had an awesomely bright spotlight perched on his shoulder. As he walked the two guys back towards our vehicles, I asked what the light is. Answer: A Thor 10mcp.

I asked him if it was awkward to carry around and he said no. I don't think that an officer could easily run, climb, crawl or fight with that thing, though. 

Still, you can't argue with the Thor's light output.


----------



## prego (Dec 9, 2004)

That's a great story! The THOR sure is bright but I'm not quite sure if that's the most practcal thing to carry for an officer. But then again, that thing can probably stop a bullet.


----------



## markdi (Dec 9, 2004)

the legs have metal inserts and metal hardware to hold them on-pretty robust.

got a black one today from costco-24.99

it looks kooler than the yellow ones.

I will mod it with a 35 watt hid system.

I have this small 12 volt spotlight that does not use a battery.

it is quite a bit smaller than my 2 million cp vector(half the size).

I think 10 4.5 ah nimh c cells would fit inside it and a hid system would fit if the ballast was mounted on the outside of the case behind the reflector.

black aluminum finned ballast small black spotlight -kool

the reflector is small but It has a glass lens.

I think it would weigh less than the vector.


----------



## markdi (Dec 9, 2004)

the black thor has a different beam shape
my yellow thor has a star kinda like pattern like my 2 million cp vector.
my black thor has a very smooth round hot spot.
I swapped the bulbs-same bulb part number.
the reflector must be different- swaping bulbs made no change.

I wonder if it the reflector is defective ?


----------



## JohnGault (Dec 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*flashking said:*
Is there no government regulation on the amount of light citizens can have? It seems to me these things should be illegal! What if some punk kid started shining airplanes with them? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let me guess...

You're anti-gun too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Nobody has to accept responsibility for their own actions, it must be somebody elses fault, all we need is just *one more law* to fix it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

_Too bad Kerry lost - huh? -hehe_


----------



## markdi (Dec 9, 2004)

the thor is not bright enough to bother a plane that is taking off or landing(you could not get close enough) or flying low.
ww2 aircraft pilots survived 800 million candle power 15,000 watt carbon arc search lights.

the thor is puny and dim compared to a carbon arc search light.

it might be slightly annoying


----------



## Brock (Dec 10, 2004)

AHHHH, don't tell me the black one has a nicer beam. I mean I like the brightness, but a tighter smooth beam would be wonderful. Anyone else have both?


----------



## Quazar (Dec 10, 2004)

I wonder if we can talk somebody into making some "orange peel" reflectors and a UCL for the Thor? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Brock (Dec 10, 2004)

Now your talking


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 10, 2004)

I never knew that there was a Black Thor.


----------



## smitty49721 (Dec 13, 2004)

SORRY I JUST JOINED GROUP. I HAVE A 10 MILLION CANDLE POWER SEACH LIGHT FROM MARINEPRO. IT IS A RECHARGABLE SEARCH LIGHT AND WILL LAST 1 HOUR. IT ALSO HAS A LOW BEAM, IT IS THE BEST LIGHT I EVER OWENED. I RECOMMEND IT HIGHLY


----------

